# اسئله شائكه عن العذراء مريم asmicheal



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2012)

[/COLOR]





*
اسئله شائكه عن العذراء مريم asmicheal*

*
هل العذراء مريم محجبه ؟


هل يعبد المسيحيون العذراء ؟


ما معنى الحبل بلا دنس ؟

سؤال عن عصمة مريم:

ما معنى : زواج العذراء بعد ميلاد المسيح [دوام بتولية العذراء]:





*


----------



## rania79 (7 أغسطس 2012)

فين السؤال عشان نقول الجواب؟
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2012)

*هل العذراء مريم محجبه ؟*

+ الأنبا مرقس بأن القديسة مريم لها مكانة خاصة حيث تربت فى الهيكل منذ طفولتها وبالتالى كانت ترتدى ما يليق بهذا المكان وبناء على ذلك ترتدى الراهبات زيا مشابها لزى العذراء مريم.. ويؤكد: «أما من يحيين فى العالم فلهن أن يرتدين كما يشئن بشرط ألا يعثرن أحد بملابسهن» مشيرا إلى قول المسيح «ويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرة».

وعن ملابس النساء فى الكنيسة يقول: «من المفترض وطبقا لتعاليم القديس بولس الرسول أن تغطى نساء الكنيسة رؤوسهن فى الكنيسة أثناء القداس» إلا أنه يوضح «لكن المسيحية لا تلزم الإنسان بفروض بل تترك المسألة لمدى محبة الإنسان لله وبالتالى السعى لرضائه لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بتقديم التعليم الصحيح ولا تجبر أحدا على اتباعه فالله خلق الإنسان حرا إلا أن الفترة الوحيدة التى تلزم المرأة فيها بتغطية شعرها تكون أثناء فترة التناول والاعتراف وتعتبر الكنيسة طرحة العروس وتاجها كافيين لتغطية شعرها أثناء الزواج». ويلفت الأنبا مرقس الانتباه إلى أنه لا تفرقة بين الرجل المرأة تنفيذا لقول بولس الرسول «ليس المرأة من دون الرجل ولا الرجل من دون المرأة» لذلك فإن رجل الدين أيضا يرتدى ملابس محتشمة سواء داخل الكنيسة أو فى حياته العادية فتصل ملابسه إلى القدمين وتكون الأكمام كاملة فيجب أن يكون جسده مستورا بالكامل.. فما ينطبق على النساء ينطبق على الرجال.




+د. رأفت فهيم جندى، رئيس تحرير الأهرام الجديد الكندية





سامية طبيبة زميلةومحجبة وتربطنى بها وبزوجها الطبيب ايضا صداقة وهما من الجزائر ووالدها صحفى مشهورهناك ...
قالت لىسامية :انتم تعيبون على حجاب المرأة بينما العذراء مريم اعظم قديسة كانت محجبة، وكذلك الراهبات كلهن محجبات، فماردك على هذا؟
قلت :العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة.
قالت سامية مبتسمة :الا ترى الصور التىترسمونها لها وعلى رأسها حجاب؟
قلت :أولا كانت عادات المجتمع وقتها، ثانيا العذراء مريم متواضعة ولهذا تغطى شعرها بإحساس التواضع وليس لأن الشعر عورة يجب تغطيته، وكذلك الراهبات تركن كل أمور العالم ويلبسن اللبس البسيط ويغطين شعورهن أى بتخليهن عن كل امور العالم.
قالت سامية :كيف يكون تغطية الشعرتواضع؟
قلت :الشعر تاج للمرأةلهذا عندما تغطيه فهى تتنازل عن تاج بهائها فى العالم لكى تلتصق بالروحيات أكثر،ولهذا ايضا تغطى النساء شعورهن فى الكنيسة وبالأخص عند قراءة الأنجيل أو عند تناول الأسرار المقدسة باحساس الأنسحاق والتواضع وعلى العكس من هذا يخلع الرجل قبعته فىهذا الوقت وتجدى أن البابا شنودة فى الأعياد يخلع التاج الذى على رأسه عند قراءةالأنجيل كعلامه لأنحنائه بتواضع أمام الأنجيل.
قالت سامية :تعددت الاسباب والفعل واحد.
قلت :ليس واحد، المعانىلديكم مختلفه فأنتم تنظرون لشعر المرأة على أنه عورة لا يجب اظهاره بل يقول البعض منكم ان حتى صوت المرأة عورة.
قالت سامية :النظر لشعر المرأة قديثير الرجل ولهذا يكون عورة.
قلت :ماذا عن الشفتين والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو، وبهذاالمقياس فأن الرجل يثير المرأة ويجب تغطيته ايضا



تابعوا الاسئله ان احببتم 



=


----------



## MaRiNa G (9 أغسطس 2012)

جمييييل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2012)

لا يوجد اى سؤال فى الدنيا يكون شائك للعذراء العظيمة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

>>هــــــــو  فعلا   تسأؤل  محيرنى؟
إذا كان  من الطاعات والعبادات -  درء المــفـــاســــد-  ومنع المثيرات لدرء الفتن ..:
- مادام شعر المرأءة عورة ومثيرة للشهوات والفتن ... فماذا عن شعر الرجل بالنسبة للمرأءة ووجه الرجل المتزيين والمُخطط  والمتألق من جراء الماسكات بمعرفة (المزين) واللحية المشذبة المحززة بالالات الكهربائية.
فهل من العدل  إيثار  منع الفتن عن جنس وتركها تعربد فى جنس آخر..
وماذا عن بدن الرجل ...  فالبعض  يهتم بعضلاته  وبتقسيم جسده .. فأليس هذا يثير الطرف الاخر.
-ماذا عن الفتن  بالصوت ...يعنى اذا كنا فى محطة قطار او  مترو  او موقف اتوبيس والناس موجوده وحدثت اى حادثة استثنائية طارئة لامراءة ورفعت صوتها فهل هى آثمة؟مثلا لو طفل من أطفالها جرى وإنفلت إلى الطريق العام وهى تنادى عليه؟؟مادام صوتها عورة..
(*)ثم ماذا عن الفتن  بين أفراد الجنس الواحد  فمعلوم أن المجتمعات البشرية بها نسبة من الغير الاسؤياء -فالمراءة للمرأءة \أو الرجل للرجل.

(*) أنا بأقول كل واحد يشتري له (خيمة) يتلفـــــلف فيها احسن.
(+++)*لهم  صورة التقوى  لكنهم منكرون قوتها.,فإعرض عن هؤلاء 2تى3ايه5​*


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

*هل يعبد المسيحيون العذراء ؟

* فهناك فرقًا بين كلمة adoration أي العبادة والتوقير والافتنان، وبين كلمة worship أي العبادة التي هي لله وحده عز وجل.  فلا يوجد ما يظنه الأخوة المسلمون ما يُطلق عليه "تأليه العذراء مريم"!  والسبب في سوء الفهم الإسلامي هو قول القرآن: "وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ (سورة المائدة 116)..  فلا تأخذ معلوماتك عن المسيحية من القرآن بالطبع، بنفس الحال الذي لا تأخذ معلوماتك عن القرآن من الإنجيل أو من "الكتاب الأقدس" البهائي وخلافه..  هذه الإضافة للمقال بهدف التوضيح بسبب سوء فهم البعض لبعض المصطلحات الدينية، وإسقاطها على مفهوم مخالف..

* وجزء من عبادة مريم هو أن تعطى لمريم كنزك الروحي من ثواب ونعم وفضائل وكفارة فيما يعرف بزوائد فضائل القديسين - (العقيدة الكاثوليكية تؤمن أن لكل إنسان فضائل أو غفرانات يأخذها عن طريق التأديبات الكنسية أو بصلوات يتلوها فيتحول لديه رصيد من البر ويصير عنده فائض يستطيع أن يتصدق بهذا الفائض إلى إحدى النفوس المعذبة بالمطهر لينقذها من الاستمرار فيه, وعندما نهب زوائدنا للعذراء تصبح ملكا لها تمنحها للنفوس المعذبة بالمطهر لتخفيف آلامها أو لأحد الخطاة لردة إلى النعمة).

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...ymns-mp3s-02-3akidat-Al-3athraa2-Mariam_.html


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

*ما معنى الحبل بلا دنس ؟
*
الحبل بلا دنس:

* في يوم 8 ديسمبر من كل عام يحتفل الكاثوليك بعيد الحبل بالعذراء بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية وهذا معناه انه منذ اللحظة الأولى في تكوينها في أحشاء أمها قد وجدت طاهرة نقية خالية من عار الخطية الجدية (خطية آدم) وذلك ليس من ذات طبعها ولكن بإنعام خاص ويعتمدون على الآية "قدس العلى مسكنه" (مز 45: 5) أي مستودع العذراء لتصبح أهلًا لسكنى الله وكان إظهار هذه العقيدة سنة 1854.

* الرد:

* نحن نعلم ان هناك طريق واحد للخلاص وهو دم المسيح "بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة" (عب 9: 22) وهذا المفهوم كان حتى موجود في العهد القديم في ذبائح الكفارة فكيف خلصت العذراء قبل سفك الدم وولدت طاهرة من الخطية الأصلية ؟!

* إذا كان ممكنا ان يخلص إنسان كالعذراء من الخطية الأصلية بدون تجسد الرب وصلبه وموته وقيامته، فلماذا لم يخلص الله البشر كلهم بهذه الطريقة؟ ما حاجته أن يخلى الله ذاته ويأخذ شكل العبد وان يصلب ويموت؟!

* هناك الكثير من الآيات الدالة على كفارة المسيح وغفرانه لخطايانا بالصليب:

* "متبررين مجانا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه" (رو 3: 24)

* "ان اخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار هو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضًا" (1 يو 2: 1-2).

* "فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلص أيضًا إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله". (عب 7: 25).

* "ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص " (أع 4: 13).

* ثم إذا كانت العذراء قد خلصت من الخطية الأصلية لماذا قالت "تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى" (لو 1: 47).

فهناك حبل بلا دنس وقت الحبل فقط..  بعد الحلول الأقنومي على السيدة العذراء مريم في فترة الحبل فقط.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال عن   عصمة مريم:*

* يؤمن اخوتنا الكاثوليك كذلك بان مريم كانت ثابتة في الصلاح والبر من وقت ان حبل بها وان الله منحها العصمة طوال حياتها وهذه هي الفضيلة التي انفردت بها العذراء عن سائر القديسين، ويقول البابا بيوس التاسع ان العذراء مريم كانت منذ أول دقيقة من الحبل بها معصومة من الخطيئة وذلك بإنعام الهى خاص.

* الرد:

* ان العذراء مريم كانت هيكلا للإله ولم تكن إلهًا. العذراء مريم هي قديسة الأجيال وكل الدهور ولكن ليس قداستها معناها إنها كانت معصومة من الخطأ. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). فليس هناك امرأة في الأرض قبلها أو بعدها تساويها في القداسة ليس عن عصمة وإنما عن قداسة مصدرها حلول الروح القدس عليها والنعمة التي حلت عليها والتي أعطتها قوة تفوق الوصف لأنها تحمل قدوس الله.

* ولو كان قداسة العذراء عن عصمة كان يمكن ان ينال هذا الأنعام أي من القديسات اللائى سبقنها في ازمن والتاريخ.

* هذا تقليل من قيمة العذراء إذ نرجع الفضل في قداستها لله الذي انعم عليها بالعصمة من الخطية وليس لجهادها في طريق القداسة.


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

*ما معنى :  زواج العذراء بعد ميلاد المسيح [دوام بتولية العذراء]:
*
* يؤمن البروتستانت أن العذراء مريم عاشت في حالة الزواج مع رجلها بعد ولادة المسيح وأن العذراء مريم كان لها أولاد معتمدين في ذلك على نغض الآيات:

* "فأخذ يوسف امرأته ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر" (مت24:1)

* "مالى ولك يا أمرأة.... يا أمرأة هوذا أبنك"

* ذكر الكتاب المقدس أسماء أربعة أخوة للسيد المسيح في (مت 13: 55-56) و(مر 6: 1-5)



أولًا: لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر (مت 1: 24)

* لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أمًا.

* حتى: لها معنيان في الكتاب المقدس "إلى أن" أو "ولو" وهي في هذه الحالة لا تفيد المعنى (إلى أن) أي أنه بعد هذا عرفها – أي يوسف النجار- وتزوج بها.

مثال قال الكتاب المقدس عن ميكال زوجة داود " لم يكن لها ولد حتى ماتت (2صم 6: 23)

"فخرج الغراب مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الأرض (تك 8: 6،7) وليس معنى هذا أن الغراب رجع إلى الفلم بعد أن نشفت المياه.

قول الله ليعقوب " لا أتركك حتى افعل ما كلمتك به " (تك 28: 15) وليس معنى ذلك أن الله ترك يعقوب بعد ذلك.

" لا يغفر لكم هذا الأثم حتى تموتوا " (أش 22: 14) ولا يفهم من ذلك أن الله يغفر بعد الموت.

* ابنها البكر:

لا تعنى ان المسيح هو بكر بين اخوة كثيرين ولدتهم العذراء بعد ولادته فالبكر - First Born - هو أول مولود وهو لا يأخذ صفة البكورية لوجود اخوة له والدليل على ذلك قول الرب في سفر الخروج " قدس لى كل بكر فاتح رحم" (خر 13: 2) وتقديسه للرب لم يكن يحدث بعد ولادة ابن آخر0.. بل بمجرد ولادته دون انتظار غيره مثال اسحق الذي كان بكر سارة ولم يكن لها غيره.



ثانيًا: قول المسيح للعذراء " يا امرأة ":

ظن البعض أن هذه الكلمة – يا امرأة – تعنى ما نفهمه نحن من الفرق بين الأمرأة والآنسة فكلمة أمرأة تعنى سيدة باللغة العبرية وكان هذا هو التعبير المألوف في لغة شعبها.

بولس الرسول في (غل 4: 4) يقول " أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة " وكلمة امرأة هنا لا تعنى أنها ليست عذراء إذ لا يمكن القول ان مريم لم تكن عذراء وقت ميلاد المسيح، بنفس الأسلوب دعى الكتاب حواء امرأة قبل الخروج من الجنة قبل ان تعرف آدم زوجها "لأنها من امرئ أخذت" (تك 23:2)

فالمرأة عموما سواء عذراء أو متزوجة تسمى امرأة كما أن الأعزب او المتزوج من الذكور يسمى رجلًا.



ثالثًا: اخوة يسوع

فى(مت 13: 55 – 56) و(مر 6: 3) يذكر أربعة اخوة ليسوع هم " يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا " فمن يا ترى هم هؤلاء الأخوة المذكورون في الكتاب المقدس ؟!

1. في غلاطية (19:1) يقول بولس الرسول "لم أر غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب" فيتضح أنه كان من ضمن الرسل واحد أسمه "يعقوب أخا الرب" وبمراجعة المواضع التي وردت فيها أسماء الرسل تجد بينهم اثنان بأسم يعقوب، الأول هو يعقوب بن زبدى أخو يوحنا وهو الذي قتله هيرودس الملك (أع2:12) والآخر هو يعقوب بن حلفى وهذا كان له أخ أسمه يهوذا الملقب أيضًا لباوس وتداوس. إذن كان من بين تلاميذ الرب اثنان هما يعقوب بن حلفى ويهوذا اخوه (أع 1: 13)، و(لو 6: 16) فمن هو حلفى هذا وما هي قرابته ليسوع؟؟!

2. في اكثر من موضع يُشار إلى وجود 3 مريمات: العذراء والمجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى (مت 56:27), و(مر40:15)، و(لو10:24)، وفي (يو19: 25) ذكر الثلاثة بالتفصيل: أمه والمجدلية ومريم أخت أمه إذن مريم أخت أمه هي زوجة كلوبا وهي أم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا وبالتالى فهؤلاء اخوته هم أولاد خالته وأيضًا يقال في بعض المصادر ان كلوبا كان أخو يوسف إذن كانوا أيضًا أولاد عمه وكلوبا كان أحد التلميذين اللذين ظهر لهما المسيح في يوم القيامة.

ولقد كان القريب عند اليهود يعتبر أخًا كما يلاحظ في الآيات التالية:

* قول إبراهيم لأبن أخيه لوط " لا تكن مخاصمة بينى وبينك... لأننا أخوان " (تك 13: 8).

* اخبر يعقوب راحيل عندما قابلها بأنه " أخو أبيها وانه ابن رفقة (تك 29: 12)

* قول لابان ليعقوب " ألأنك أخى تخدمنى مجانا" (تك 29: 15)

بعض الملحوظات المنطقية:

¶  من غير المعقول ان يكون للعذراء كل هذا العدد من الأولاد ويعهد بها المسيح ليوحنا بعد صلبه.

¶  فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر والرجوع منها ورحلتهم إلى أورشليم والمسيح عنده 12 سنة لم يرد ذكر لهؤلاء الأولاد.

¶  ليس صحيحا ما يقال انهم أولاد يوسف من زواج ترمل بعده فالكتاب يذكر ان أمهم كانت حاضرة صلب المسيح



بتوليه العذراء دامت حتى بعد ولادة المسيح كما تنبأ حزقيال النبى فقال " قال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لان الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا " (حزقيال 44: 2)  .

لذلك تستخدم الكنيسة في صلواتها عبارة " تى بارثينوس إنسيو نيفين " (و معناها العذراء كل حين) للدلالة على هذه العقيدة.

لم يجسر واحد من الملائكة بعد قيامة الرب ان يجلس في القبر في الوسط موضع جسد الرب يسوع وإنما جلس ملاك عند الرأس وآخر عند القدمين وهكذا لا يجسر اى إنسان ان يوضع في بطن العذراء الموضع الذي احتله رب المجد.



ثالثًا: العذراء والأريوسية: مجمع نيقية سنة 325

أريوس ابتدع ان الابن مخلوق وانه غير مساو للآب ولذا عندما أنكر لاهوت المسيح أنكر أيضًا أمومة العذراء مريم لله (الثيؤطوكوس) قاومه البابا الكسندروس والقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى.



رابعًا: العذراء والنسطورية: مجمع افسس سنة 431

ميز نسطور بين الإنسان يسوع المولود من مريم وابن الله الساكن فيه في رأيه كان يوجد شخصان في المسيح: ابن مريم وابن الله اتحدا معا اتحادا معنويًا لا اقنوميًا.

واستنتج من ذلك ان السيدة العذراء هي أم للطبيعة الناسوتية وهي ليست والدة الإله وإنما كانت مستودع لله وإنها ولدت المسيح... وبناءً على هذا الاعتقاد أنحرف أريوس إلى فصل طبيعة السيد المسيح اللاهوتية عن طبيعته الناسوتية وجعل للمسيح طبيعتين (بدعة الطبيعتين والمشيئتين)

وقد وضع البابا كيرلس الأول عامود الدين حرمانا لكل من قال ان العذراء ليست هي والدة الإله وان عمانوئيل هو الله حقا يكون محروما، وقد تم وضع مقدمة قانون الأيمان في هذا المجمع.



خامسًا: عقيدة الثيؤطوكوس- والدة الإله- في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية:

أول من اعترض على هذه التسمية هو نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية الذي كان يظن ان المسيح طبيعتان وشخصان اله وإنسان وحيث ان العذراء مريم بوصفها إنسانة ولدت الطبيعة الإنسانية فهي تدعى أم يسوع وليست أم الله أو والدة الإله وقد تصدى له البابا كيرلس الأول الكبير الملقب بعمود الدين البابا 24 مؤكدا أن تلقيب القديسة مريم بوالدة الإله ضرورة لاهوتية تحتمها حقيقة التجسد الإلهي فالتجسد في الإيمان الارثوذوكسى هو اتحاد كامل بين الطبيعيتين فالمولود من العذراء هو ابن الله المتجسد وليس مجرد إنسان

وشرح هذا المثل: كما ان الروح والجسد ينشأن كلاهما داخل المرأة مع أن الروح لا يمكن ان تكون وليدة المرأة هكذا الكلمة المتجسد نما ناسوته داخل العذراء ومع ذلك فجسده لم يكن مجرد جسد إنسانى ولكنه جسد متحد بالكلمة ولو أن هذا الجسد لم يكن سوى أداة لكان شبيها بأجساد موسى وغيره من الأنبياء إنما كان اتحاد كامل بين طبيعيتين بلا امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير.

ولا نقول بالطبع ان الله الكلمة اخذ بدايته من جسد العذراء حاشا لأنه موجود منذ الأزل فالكتاب المقدس يقول " في البدء كان الكلمة.... فاقنوم الابن له ميلاد أزلي مع الآب وميلاد آخر زمنى من أحشاء العذراء مريم.

" ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولود من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل 4: 4).


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2015)

نياحة وصعود جسد مريم العذراء
 تنيحت السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإلة عندما بلغ عمرها 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.
  جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف  النجار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "  هذا ابنك " وليوحنا: " هذه أمك"
 وبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15  سنة، كانت مريم العذراء والدة الإله ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس  ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد وقد أعلمها الروح  القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ  وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها، وأرسل السيد المسيح  الى أمة ملاكا يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها  الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا  متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء  موجودة. 
 وبمعجزة إلهية وٌجدوا جميعا فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء  فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند. وكان عدم حضوره الى  الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان  زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم. وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم وإذا بالسيد المسيح  حضر محمولا على مركبة شاروبيمية وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة ومعهم آدم  وحواء يمتدحانها على أنها سبب خلاصهما بولادة المسيح منها، ومعهم صاحب  المزامير العذب داود النبى، وبكت القديسة مريم ومعها العذارى، لكن الرب  عزاهم. لقد قبل أمه العذراء، وباركهم وأمر القديس بطرس أن يتطلع على المذبح  ليجد ثيابا سماوية، أرسلها الآب لتكفين القديسة.
 وللحال اتجهت  العذراء نحو الشرق، وصلت بلغة سماوية، ثم رقدت متجهة نحو الشرق. وقف  العذارى حول القديسة يرتلن، كما جلس السيد المسيح بجوارها، وتهلل داود  المرتل: "كريم في عيني الرب موت قديسيه". وفي وقت الساعة التاسعة تقبل الرب  نفسها، وأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وإلهها يسوع المسيح يوم 21 طوبة  الذى كفن جسدها في الثياب السماوية ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت  ودفنوها فى القبر الجديد في حقل يهوشفاط بالجسمانية، وهم يرتلون والملائكة  أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم، وأصعدها إبنها إلى المساكن العلوية.
  وبينما هم حاملين جسدها إعترض اليهود الأشرار موكب الجنازة وهجموا على  السرير المحمول على أعناق الرسل الذى عليه جسد العذراء الطاهرة لكي يطرحوه  إلى الأرض، ولكن الله ضربهم جميعاً بالعمى وأما المعتدي على التابوت وكان  إسمة رأوبين فقد إنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالتابوت، حينئذ إبتدأ  المصاب يبكي وينتحب فتحنن عليه التلاميذ وأجابه بطرس قائلاً: آمن بكل قلبك  أن هذه هى بالحقيقة أم ابن الله الذى ولد من هذه الدائمة البتولية من دون  زرع بشر وحينئذ تعود إليك يداك أما الرجل فصرخ بمرارة معترفاً بها وبذنبه  وفى الحال قربه بطرس ليديه فلصقتا بجسمه مرة آخرى وسائر الذين كانوا معه  بكوا معترفين بخطياهم وآمنوا بالرب فقال لهم بطرس: إقتربوا وإلمسوا أعينكم  بثيابها وبما أنها أم الرحمة تتحنن عليكم وتشفيكم؛ ولما عملوا هكذا عاد  إليهم بصرهم، ثم دفنوها وكان ذلك فى الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة، وبعد ذلك  أي فى السادس عشر من مسرى أصعد الملائكة الأطهار جسدها الطاهر للسماوات
  ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها ولم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم  وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان  إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا. وكانت مشيئة الرب أن  يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة.
 وقد أخفى عن  أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى  الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء. ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد  القديسة مريم فى الهواء فوق جبل أخميم بصعيد مصر، وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول  له "أسرع يا توما وتقدم وتبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة  الملاك". وطلب منها علامة يبرهن بها لأخوته التلاميذ عن حقيقة صعودها  للسماء فأعطته زنارها المقدس. ثم أرتفع جسد والدة الإلة الى السماء، وبعد  ذلك أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.
 فكَر  القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر  أبيب، وهناك أعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء، فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه  الجسد قائلا: " أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في  قيامة السيد المسيح ". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا  الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال  لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة، وهذا هو  زنارها علامة على صدق كلامى.
 فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما  الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور.  فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم  المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة  مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء. فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم  المبارك، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. لأن الجسد  الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا يجب أن  يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات. ولازال  تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم الذين  يكرموننى". ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع  خبرها، مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا  القبر لم يجدوا فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم  وأنصرف مشايخهم خائبين.

 نياحة وصعود جسد مريم العذراء
 يروى التقليد الكنسى حسب أقوال القديس كيرلس البابا الاسكندرى والبابا ثاوفليس ال 23 وحسب ما ورد فى سنكسار الكنيسة القبطية: 
  قال القديس كيرلس: طلب منى قسان يسمى احدهما داود والثانى يوحنا - كانا  يرأسان احد الاديرة بسيناء وطلبا منى ان اقص عليهما خبر نياحة السيدة  العذراء - ولما لم اكن على علم رأيت ان اركن الى خزانة الكتب الموجودة فى  بيت لحم بمنزل يوحنا الملقب مرقص لانها تحوى اخبار القديسين فعثرت على كتاب  بخط يعقوب اخى الرب الذى صار اول اساقفة اورشليم يذكر فيه نياحة الطاهرة  مريم البتول فى 21 من شهر طوبة ويصرح بأن خبر انتقالها سطره حبيب الرب  يوحنا الرسول ووضعه بالكنيسة فى افسس. فقلت للقسيسين ان يذهبا الى افسس  ويحضرا لى الكتاب الذى كتبه يوحنا الحبيب وفعلا ذهبا الى هناك وصلوا فظهر  لهما القديس يوحنا وارشدهما عن مكان الكتاب ثم ارسلا لى نسخة منه وهذا  ماجاء بالكتاب: 
 بسم الثالوث الاقدس الاله الواحد يسوع المسيح  المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور الذى تجسد من العذراء الطاهرة لخلاص البشر،  بمشيئته عتقنا من نير العبودية.. نير الشيطان وانار بصائرنا بنور لاهوته  وتراءف علينا واعدا ايانا بنوال الحياه الدائمة فى النعيم الذى لايزول ان  نحن سلكنا بحسب وصاياه فيجب علينا معشر الارثوذوكس ان نعبده ونغبط والداته  ونعظمها فى حياتها وبعد نياحتها وانتقالها من العالم الزائل الى النعيم.
  والان اريد ان اعلمكم ايها الاباء الاطهار الاخيار انه ذات يوم خرجت  السيدة العذراء لزيارة قبر ابنها الوحيد بالجلجثة للتبرك منه حسب عادتها  يوميا مع ان اليهود كانوا قد وضعوا حجرا كبيرا على القبر بعد قيامة المخلص  واقاموا عليه حراسا ليمنعوا كل من قصد الاتيان اليه او يرجموه بالحجارة..  وقد اخفوا صليب السيد المسيح والحربة والمسامير والثياب التى كان مرتديها  واكليل الشوك والاكفان.
 ولما رأى الحراس السيدة بجانب القبر تسجد  وترفع يديها وتصلى: ايها العلى انقلنى من هذا العالم الفانى لانى اخشى سلطة  اليهود المعاندين اذ رأونى اصلى عند قبرك المقدس.
 فلما سمع الحراس  صلاتها اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بما سمعوه فأمروهم برجمها والتنكيل بها ولكن  الحراس لم ينفدوا ذلك.. ثم ظهر لها الملاك جبرائيل واخبرها ان صلاتها قد  سمعت وارسلنى الرب لاخبرك بأنك ستنتقلين من هذا العالم عما قريب.. فسرت  بذلك.. وبينما الكهنة يسرعون الى الوالى لاستصدار امر بالضرر بها اذ بأبجر  ملك الرها ينذرهم بالهلاك عن يد طيباريوس قيصر ويعلنهم انه مؤمن بالسيد  المسيح وسوف تأتى الجيوش للانتقام منهم وامرهم بعدم الاقتراب من العذراء ام  المخلص فأطاعوا ولكنهم طلبوا منها عدم العودة الى القبر وطلب منها الملاك  جبرائيل ان تذهب الى بيت لحم.
 ثم يكمل القديس كيرلس حديثه طبقا لما ورد بالسنكسار القبطى: 
  بينما كانت والده الاله ملازمة الصلاة اعلمها الروح القدس انها ستنتقل من  العالم ثم حضر اليها عذراى الزيتون وكذلك جميع الرسل ماعدا توما.. الاحياء  فقط واجتمعوا حولها ثم جاء السيد المسيح له المجد مع الملائكة واعلمها  بالسعادة التى اعدت لها ثم باركت الرسل والعذراى ثم اسلمت روحها بيد ابنها  يسوع المسيح فأصعدها الى المساكن العلوية معه.. واما جسدها الطاهر فدفنه  الرسل، وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود لمنع دفنها وامسك احدهم بالتابوت  فأنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالنعش حتى ندم باكيا بالدموع وبتوسل  الرسل عادت يده الى جسمه ثانيا.
 فوضعوا جسدها الطاهر المقدس فى  تابوت من خشب واغلقوه ووضعوه فى صخرة واغلقوها وعندما هموا بالانصراف فاذا  بصوت تسبيح الملائكة واقاموا هناك 3 ايام يسمعون تسبيح الملائكة وبعد ذلك  انصرفوا. 
 ولم يكن توما معهم لانه كان فى الهند يبشر.. فقد دعاه  السيد المسيح ليرى ظهور اصعاد جسد مريم المبارك واذا بصوت من السحاب يقول  له اسرع ياتوما وقبل جسد القديسة مريم فأسرع وقبله.. وعند حضورة الى  اورشليم سأل التلاميد عن العذراء فقالوا له عن نياحتها فقال لا اصدق الا  لما ارى جسدها فلما فتح التلاميد القبر لم يجدوا جسد السيدة العذراء فدهشوا  وخافوا ان يكون الجنود قد سرقوا جسدها ولكن توما طمأنهم وعرفهم كيف انه  شاهد صعود جسدها الى السماء - وهنا سمع التلاميذ صوت من السماء يقول ان  الرب لم يشىء ان يبقى جسدها فى الارض.. فصام الرسل لكى يريهم الرب جسدها  وصاموا الى اليوم 16 من مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها كما رأها توما  فأمنوا وصدقوا وبشروا الخبر بين المؤمنيين من شعوب الكرازة بأورشليم.
 وقيل ان الرب دفن جسد امه تحت شجرة الحياه فى الفردوس انتظارا ليوم القيامة.

 ميمر إصعاد جسد العذراء مريم للقديس كيرلس السكندري 16 مسرى 
  أيها الأخوة الأحباء أعيروني أذاناً صاغية وقلوباً واعية كي أقص عليكم أنا  الحقير كيرلس بطريرك الاسكندرية ما وجدته مكتوباً بأيدي سادتنا الآباء  الرسل الأطهار معززاً بشهادة القديس يوحنا البتول حبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح  بخصوص صعود جسد السيدة العذراء فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى هو السادس من شهر  مسرى ووجوده تحت شجرة الحياة التى بسطت أغصانها عليه بأمر الثالوث الأقدس  الإله الواحد الذى ينبغي له السجود والعظمة إلى دهر الداهرين وتفصيل ذلك: 
  أنه لما كان بعد نياح السيدة العذراء فى اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر  طوبة حيث أنتشرت رائحة زكية لم يشتم مثلها من قبل وصوت من السماء يقول  طوباك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك وبعد أن دفنت داخل جثسيماني بحقل  يهوشافاط بإرشاد الروح القدس، وبواسطة الرسل الأطهار الذين إستمروا يقدمون  الصلوات من حين لآخر أمام قبرها الطاهر حتى السادس عشر من شهر مسرى فأشرق  عليهم نور سمائي فى الوقت الذى كانوا فيه يسبحون ويرتلون أمام باب المغارة  الموضوع فيها جسدها الطاهر وسمعوا أصوات تهليل وتسابيح روحانية ونغمات  ملائكية ولم يعلموا سر ذلك؛ فإن الإله له المجد أراد أن يرفع جسد والدته  على أجنحة ملائكته النورانية فأرسل طغمة منهم لإتمام ذلك حسب مشيئته، وكان  توما أحد الرسل ببلاد الهند ولم يحضر اليوم الذى تنيحت فيه السيدة العذراء  لسر لا يعلمه أحد ما ولما كان هذا التلميذ لا يؤمن ما لم يره؛ أراد الله أن  يظهر له هذا السر العظيم فأرسل سحابة نورانية وأمره بواسطه الروح القدس أن  يعلوها قاصداً موضع جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط حيث هناك أخوته الرسل وبينما  هو على السحابة إذ رآى طغمة الملائكة تحمل جسد السيدة العذراء؛ فإستفسر عن  حقيقة الحال فقيل له أن هذا هو جسد السيدة العذراء مرتمريم التى تنيحت  وأمرنا السيد أن نحمله ونصعد به إلى فردوس النعيم ففرح كثيراً وسجد لها  وقبل جسدها وطوبها، ثم أنزلته السحابة عند الرسل فسلم على أخوته وقالوا له:  ما الذى أخرك عن الحضور يوم نياحة العذراء لترى العجائب التى ظهرت على  يديها، حقاً لقد فاتك أمر عظيم جداً.
 فأجابهم: إن الروح القدس  أعلمني بكل شيء فى حينه وأني كنت مشتغلاً وقتها فى عماد أكلوديا ابنه ملك  الهند وها قد أتيت الآن وليَّ رغبة شديدة فى أن أنظر جسد سيدتي (يقصد بذلك  ألا يخبرهم بحقيقة ما رآه مباشرة بل أراد تمهيد الطريق أولاً حتى لا يزعج  أخوته) فأجابوه قائلين: أنه داخل المغارة ويصعب علينا رفع الحجر عن باب  القبر لجسامته، فقال: أنا لا أصدق جميع ما تقولونه إن لم آره بعيني،  فأجابوه: ألم تزل فى شكوك حتى الآن، ونسيت ما فعلته يوم قيامة المخلص،  فقال: أنا هو توما الذى لا يصدق إلا إذا رآى، فقاموا معه ودحرجوا الحجر عن  باب القبر بعد عناء شديد، ثم دخلوا إلى داخل فلم يجدوا جسد العذراء.
  فوقفوا باهتين متحيرين وهم يقولون ما الذي حدث؟! فوقف توما بينهم وهم  حيارى وقال لهم لا تحزنوا يا أخوتي لأني رآيت اليوم جسد سيدتي العذراء  محمولاً على أجنحة الملائكة وقت أن كنت آتياً على السحابة فطلبت إليهم أن  يخبروني فأجابوني أن هذا جسد السيدة العذراء نحمله إلى الفردوس بأمر السيد  المسيح فقبلته وتباركت منه وطوبته فتعجبوا جداً لأجل ذلك ومجدوا الله .....
  أيتها الخدر الملوكي إن الروح القدس حل عليك وقوة العليَّ ظللتط لأن  المولود منك حقاً هو كلمة الله وابن الآب الذى لا إبتداء له ولا نهاية، قد  أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا، أنت أصل ذرية داود التى ولدت لنا مخلصنا يسوع  المسيح وحيد الأب قبل كل الدهور، أنت القبة المدعوة قدس الأقداس والتابوت  المصفح بالذهب من كل جانب، وألواح العهد المكتوبة بأصبع الله، والقسط الذهب  والمن مخفى فيه مثال ابن الله الذى أتى وحل فيه وتجسد بوحدانية غير  مفترقة؛ دعيتي أم الله الملك الحقيقي ومن بعد الميلاد بقيتي عذراء كما قال  حزقيال النبي.
 يا مريم ممجد هو عمانوئيل الذى ولدتيه من أجل هذا  حفظك بغير فساد، تشبهتي بالسلم الذى رآه يعقوب مرتفعاً إلى علو السماء،  السلام لك أيتها المنارة النقية التى حملت مصباح اللاهوت، إفرحي يا رجاء  خلاص المسكونة كلها لأنه من أجل طهارتك صرنا أحراراً من لعنة حواء ومن أجلك  صرناً مسكناً للروح القدس هذا الذى حل عليك وطهرك، من أجل هذا نحن نعيد  عيداً روحانياً صارخين مع الملك داود المرتل قائلين: قم يارب إلى راحتك أنت  وتابوت موضع قدسك الذى إخترته الذى هو أنت يا مريم العذراء، السلام لك  أيتها المائدة الروحانية التى منها أخذ خبز الحياة لكل أحد، السلام لك يا  فخرنا ورجاءنا وثباتنا بظهور إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح منك، نعظمك  بإستحقاق مع أليصابات نسيبتك قائلين: "مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى  ثمرة بطنك" السلام لفخر جنسنا التى ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك أذكرينا أيتها  الشفيعة الأمينة عند ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا  ويسامحنا على هفواتنا ويثبتنا على الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الآخير الذى  له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.

 أ) عقيدة انتقال مريم العذراء في الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة
  في الأوّل من أيّار عام 1946 سأل البابا بيوس الثاني عشر أساقفة الكنيسة  الكاثوليكيّة في العالم كلّه: هل يؤمن المسيحيّون في الأبرشيات التي  يرعونها بانتقال مريم العذراء إلى السماء بجسدها ونفسها؟ فكان شبه إجماع  حول وجود مثل هذا الإيمان لدى الأساقفة واللاهوتيّين وسائر المؤمنين من  الشعب المسيحي. وفي الأوّل من تشرين الأوّل عام 1950، أعلن البابا هذا  الانتقال عقيدة إيمانيّة. فيرسم أوّلاً لوحة لتاريخ هذا الاعتقاد منذ القرن  السادس، ثمّ يبيّن كيف وعت الكنيسة إيمانها بهذا الموضوع، وكيف استخلصت  هذا الإيمان من معطيات الكتاب المقدّس، ويقول: 
 "إنّ هذه البراهين  كلّها والاعتبارات التي نقرأها لدى الآباء القدّيسين واللاهوتيّين تستند  إلى الكتاب المقدّس كأساس أخير لها. فالكتاب المقدّس يرينا والدة الإله  متّحدة اتحادًا وثيقًا بابنها الإلهي ومشاركة إيّاه على الدوام مصيره.  فيبدو من ثمّ من المحال أنّ التي حبلت بالسيّد المسيح وولدته وغذّته بلبنها  وحملته على ذراعيها وضمّته إلى صدرها قد انفصلت عنه بعد حياتها على هذه  الأرض، إن لم نقل بنفسها، فبجسدها. فبما أنّ فادينا هو ابن مريم، لما يكن  باستطاعته، هو الخاضع خضوعًا تامًّا للشريعة الإلهيّة، ألاّ يؤدّي الإكرام  ليس فقط إلي الآب الأزلي بل أيضاً إلى أمّه المجبوّبة. وبما أنّه كان يقدر  أن يصنع لها هذا الإكرام فيحفظها من فساد الموت، فيجب الإيمان بأنّه صّنعه  لها.
 "ويجب بنوع خاص أن نتذكّر أنّ آباء الكنيسة، منذ القرن الثاني،  رأوا في مريم العذراء حوّاء الجديدة، خاضعة دون شكّ لآدم الجديد، لكن  متّحدة به اتّحادًا وثيقًا، في العراك ضد العدوّ الجهنّمي، هذا العراك الذي  سبق سفر التكوين (تك 3: 15) فبشّر بأنّه سوف ينتهي بالنصر الكامل على  الخطيئة والموت اللّذين يذكرهما دومًا رسول الأمم متّحدين (رو 5: 6؛ 1 كو  15: 21- 26، 54- 57). لذلك، فكما أنّ قيامة المسيح المجيدة كانت جزءًا  أساسيًّا من هذا الانتصار وآخر مغانمه، كذلك كان يجب أن ينتهي العراك الذي  قامت به مريم العذراء بالاتّحاد مع ابنها بتمجيد جسدها العذري، حسب قول  الرسول نفسه: "ومتى لبس هذا الجسد الفاسد عدم الفساد، ولبس هذا الجسد  المائت عدم الموت، فحينئذ يتمّ القول الذي كتب: لقد ابتُلع الموت في  الغلبة" (1 كو 15: 54).
 "إن والدة الإله السامية المقام، المتّحدة  اتّحادًا سريًّا بيسوع المسيح "في قرار الاختيار الواحد عينه الذي مسبق  الله فاتّخذه"، المنزّهة عن العيب في حبلها، العذراء الكلّية الطهارة في  أمومتها الإلهيّة، الرفيقة السخيّة للفادي الإلهي الذي أحرز انتصارًا  شاملاً على الخطيئة ونتائجها، قد حصلت أخيرًا على هذا التتويج الفائق  لامتيازاتها، فحُفظت من فساد القبر، وعلى غرار ابنها، بعد أن غلبت الموت،  رُفعت بالجسد والنفس إلى المجد في أعلى السماوات، لتتألّق فيها كملكة على  يمين ابنها، ملك الدهور الأزلي (2 تي 1: 17).
 "إنّ الكنيسة الجامعة  التي فيها يحيا روح الحقّ الذي يقودها لتصل إلى معرفة الحقائق الموحاة، قد  أعلنت إيمانها بطرق متنوّعة على مدى الأجيال. وأساقفة العالم يطلبون  باتّفاق شبه تامّ أن تُعلَن كعقيدة إيمان إلهي وكاثوليكي حقيقةُ انتقال  الطوباويّة مريم العذراء إلى السماء بجسدها، تلك الحقيقة التي تستند إلى  الكتاب المقدس، المغروسة في قلوب المؤمنين، والمعلَنة منذ القرون الأولى في  عبادة الكنيسة، والمفسَّرة والمعروضة بشكل رائع في أعمال اللاهوتيّين  وعلمهم وحكمتهم. لهذه الأسباب نعتقد أنّه قد أتى الزمن الذي حدّدته مقاصد  العناية الإلهيّة لأن نعلن رسميًّا هذا الامتياز الفائق الذي تتمتّع به  الطوباويّة مريم العذراء.
 "فبعد أن وجّهنا إلى الله صلوات ملحّة،  والتمسنا نور روح الحقّ، لمجد الله ألقدير الذي أغدق بسخاء عطفه الخاص على  مريم العذراء، وإكرامًا لابنه، ملك الدهور الحيّ قاهر الخطيئة والموت،  وزيادة في مجد والدته السامية المقام، وفي سبيل الفرح والابتهاج في الكنيسة  جمعاء، بسلطان ربّنا يسوع المسيح، والرسولين بطرس وبولس، وبسلطاننا الخاصّ  نصرّح ونعلن ونحدّد كعقيدة أوحاها الله أنّ مريم والدة الإله المنزّهة عن  العيب والدائمة البتوليّة، بعد أن أنهت مسيرة حياتها على الأرض، رُفعت  بالنفس والجسد الى المجد السماوي".
 بهذه التعابير أعلن البابا عقيدة  انتقال مريم العذراء إلى السماء بنفسها وجسدها، مؤكّدًا أنّه لا يضيف  شيئًا، في إعلانه هذه العقيدة، إلى إيمان الكنيسة، بل يعبّر بشكل واضح عن  هذا الإيمان الذي يعود إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحيّة. كيف يظهر هذا الإيمان  في كتابات الآباء وفي عبادة الكنيسة؟ 

 ب) انتقال مريم العذراء في كتابات الآباء
  لقد أورد القدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي، في عظته الثانية عن رقاد السيّدة،  تقليدًا مستمَدًّا من كتاب "التاريخ الأوثيمي" المنحول، مفاده أنّ الرسل  الأطهار جُذبوا بلحظة، ساعة رقاد السيّدة، وأتوا من كل الجهات التي كانوا  يبشّرون فيها لأجل خلاص العالم، وارتقوا السحب بإشارة إلهيّة، ووفدوا على  مقام البتول. ولمّا بلغوا إليها ظهر المسيح ابنها، فأودعت نفسها الطاهرة  بين يديه. أمّا جسدها الذي حلّ فيه ابن الله، فشيّعه الرسل ومن معهم بكل  إجلال ودفنوه في الجسمانية. ولمّا انقضى اليوم الثالث فتح الرسل الحاضرون  نعش البتول نزولاً عند رغبة الرسول توما الذي لم يكن معهم، فلم يجدوا الجسد  الكريم. فأخذتهم الدهشة والعجب... فاستنتجوا من الحادث أنّ الكلمة الأزلي  الذي تنازل وأخذ جسدًا من أحشائها النقيّة، وحفظ بتوليّتها سالمة بعد  ولادته منها، أراد أيضاً أن يكرّم جسدها البتولي والبريء من الدنس ويقيه من  الفساد والانحلال وينقله إلى دار الخلود قبل القيامة العامّة. ويضيف  الإنجيل المنحول أنّ تيموثاوس أوّل أسقف على أفسس، وديونيسيوس الأريوباجي  وإياروثاوس أسقف أثينا حضروا مع الرسل أمام نعش والدة الإله. وقد استمرّ  هذا التقليد في الفن الإيقونوغرافي البيزنطي الذي يمثّل رقاد السيّدة على  الشكل المذكور أعلاه: العذراء مسجّاة على فراش الموت يحيط بها الرسل،  والسيّد المسيح يتقبّل نفسها الطاهرة ترمز إليها طفلة صغيرة يحملها على  ذراعيه.
 إنّ هذا التقليد لا يرتكز على حدث تاريخي، بل يعبّر بشكل  روائي عن إيمان الكنيسة الأولى بأنّ ابن الله الذي اتّخذ جسدًا من أحشاء  مريم العذراء، وصار لها ابنًا حقًّا، وخصّها بشرف البتوليّة الدائمة، أكمل  نعمته عليها، فصان جسده ها من فساد القبر ونقله إلى المجد السماوي. وهذا  الايمان لا يستند إلى نصوص كتابيّة مباشرة بل إلى تحليل لاهوتي، يعتبر  انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها إلى المجد السماوي نتيجة ضرورية  لأمومتها الإلهيّة. فابن الله صار ابن مريم، وجسد كليهما واحد. وحيث يكون  جسد الابن هناك جسد أمّه أيضاً. وكما أقام الله جسد ابنه ولم يتركه "يرى  الفساد" (راجع خطبة بطرس الأولى في أع 2: 22- 32)، كذلك أقام الابن جسد  أمّه، ذلك الهيكل الطاهر الذي قدّسه الروح القدس وسكن فيه ابن الله تسعة  أشهر وقد اتّخذ منه دمه ولحمه، ولم يتركه يرى الفساد والانحلال كسائر أجساد  البشر.
 وهذا التحليل اللاهوتي نجده لدى كثير من الآباء. يقول  القدّيس أندراوس الكريتي (+ 767): "من اللائق أن يدبّر ابن الله مصير  والدته بحسب مصيره الخاصّ". ويقول جرمانوس بطريرك القسطنطينية (+ 733):  "كيف يحوّلكِ الموت الى رماد وتراب، أنتِ التي، بتجسّد ابنك، أنقذت الإنسان  من فساد الموت؟" والقدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي (+749)، في عظته الأولى والثانية  على الانتقال، يوضح لماذا ماتت مريم العذراء، ولماذا انتقلت بعد موتها الى  السماء بجسدها ونفسها. يقول: "لماذا الانتقال؟ لقد كان من الواجب أن يكابد  أسر المهاوي الأرضيّة هذا المقرّ اللائق بالله، الينبوع الذي لم تحفره يد  البشر، حيث تتفجّر المياه التي تطهّر من الخطايا، الأرض غير المحروقة التي  تنتج الخبز السماوي، الكرمة التي أعطت بدون أن تروى خمر الخلود، زيتونة  رحمة الآب الدائمة الاخضرار ذات الثمار العذبة. ولكن، كما أنّ الجسد  المقدّس النقيّ الذي اتّخذه الكلمة الإلهيّة منها، قام من القبر في اليوم  الثالث، هكذا كان يجب أن تؤخذ هي من القبر وأن تجتمع الأمّ بابنها. وكما  نزل نحوها، هكذا يجب أن تُرفَع هي عينها، وهي موضوع محبّته، حتى "القبّة  الأسمى والأكمل" الى "السماء عينها" (عب 9: 11- 24).
 "لقد كان يجب أن تصون جسدها من الفساد حتى بعد وفاتها تلك التي لم تثلم بكارتها في الولادة.
  "كان يجب أن تعيش في القباب الإلهيّة تلك التي حملت خالقها في حشاها طفلاً  صغيرًا. كما يجب أن تأتي العروس التي اختارها الآب، فتقطن في السماء  المقرّ الزوجي...
 "اليوم العذراء البريئة من الَدنس، التي لم  تخامرها عاطفة أرضيّة، بل تغذّت بالأفكار السماويّة، لم تعد الى التراب،  وبما أنّها بالحقيقة سماء حيّة، أقامت في الأخبية السماويّة، فهل يخطىء إذن  من يدعوها "سماء"؟ إلاّ إذا قلنا، ولعلّه بعدل وصواب، إنّها تفوق السماوات  عينها بامتيازات لا مثيل لها، لأنّ من بنى السماوات واحتواها، والذي صنع  الكون وما وراء الكون، المنظور وغير المنظور (كو 1: 16)، الذي لا مقرّ له،  لأنّه هو عينه مقرّ كلّ الكائنات -لأنّ المقرّ في تحديده يحوي ما فيه- قد  جعل نفسه فيها طفلاً صغيرًا، وجعل منها مقرّ ألوهيّته الفسيح الذي يملأ كلّ  شيء، وحيدًا ولا حدّ له، قد تجمّع فيها كلُّه بدون أن يتصاغر، وهو مستقرّ  بكامله خارجًا، لأنّه هو مقرّ ذاته غير المحدود.
 "اليوم كنز الحياة،  لجّة النعمة، تدخل في ظلال موت يحمل الحياة، تتقدّم منه بدون خوف، تلك  التي ولدت مبيده، هذا إذا جاز أن نسمّي موتًا رحيلها المفعم قداسة وحياة.
  "كيف تقع في سلطان الموت من كانت للجميع ينبوعًا للحياة الحقيقية؟ غير  أنّها تخضع للشريعة التي وضعها ابنها عينه، وكابنة لآدم القديم تفي الدين  الوالديّ، لأنّ ولدها عينه، الذي هو الحياة في ذاته، لم يرفض ذلك. ولكن  بصفتها والدة الإله الحيّ، فمن العدل أن تُنقَل اليه، لأنّه إذ قال الله:  لئلاّ يمدّ الإنسان (المخلوق الأوّل) يده فيقطف من شجرة الحياة ويأكل فيحيا  الى الأبد... (تك 3: 22)، كيف لا تعيش مدى الأبد تلك التي قبلت الحياة  عينها بدون بداية ولا نهاية؟".
 والكنيسة الأرثوذكسيّة، انسجامًا مع  تعاليم الآباء، تؤمن أيضًا بانتقال مريم العذراء الى السماء بجسدها ونفسها،  ولكن دون أن تفرض هذا الأمر على ضمير المؤمنين كعقيدة إيمانية، "لأنّها  تفتقر الى إثبات، ولم يرد في الإعلان الإلهي أو الكتاب المقدّس أيّ إشارة  تؤكّدها"، حسب قول أحد المؤلّفين الأرثوذكسيّين، الذي يضيف موضحًا أسباب  انتشار هذا الاعتقاد في عبادة الكنيسة: "وفي هذه العبادة رجاء للكنيسة  بالاستعادة الآتية (Apokatastase)، أي عودة الخليقة كلّها، في اليوم  الأخير، الى وضعها الفردوسي، بالتألّه، لأنّ العذراء، "بانتقالها الى  الحياة"، هي "أوّل كائن بشري يتألّه، كما يقول بول إفدوكيموف، وهي الأولى  والسبّاقة، لأنّها ولدت الطريق ووضعت نفسها في الاتّجاه الصحيح، كأنّها  "عمود من نار يقود المؤمنين الى أورشليم الجديدة" (فلاديمير لوسكي). لذلك  "يلخِّص اسم والدة الإله كلّ تاريخ التدبير الإلهي في العالم"، كما يقول  القدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي (في الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 3: 12)... وفي المجال نفسه  يقول اللاّهوتي الأرثوذكسي اليوناني المعاصر بنايوتيس نيللاس: "شركة سريّة  تربط جسد مريم بجسد المسيح. وكما أنّ جسد المسيح هو في الحقيقة جسد أمّه،  هكذا جسد مريم هو أيضًا جسد ابنها المتألّه. مريم هي أوّل كائن بشري يتّحد  بطريقة صحيحة وحقيقية بالمسيح. لقد لبست حقًّا المسيح. لهذا السبب لم يبق  جسدها في فساد الموت، بل رفعه المسيح الى السماء كعربون لصعود جميع  القدّيسين بأجسادهم الى السماء". 

 ج) انتقال مريم العذراء في الصلوات الليترجيّة
  هذا الإيمان بانتقاله مريم العذراء قد عبّرت عنه الكنيسة في صلواتها  الليترجيّة. نقتطف بعضًا من هذه الصلوات من رتبة عيد رقاد السيّدة في الطقس  البيبزنطي: 
 "أيّتها البتول، لقد أوليتِ الطبيعة جوائز الغلبة إذ  ولدت الإله، ولكنّك خضعتِ لنواميس الطبيعة مماثلة ابنكِ وخالقكِ، ومن ثمّ  متِّ لتنهضي معه الى الأبد".
 "إنّ الملك إله الكلّ قد منحكِ ما يفوق  الطبيعة، لأنّه كما صانكِ في الولادة عذراء، كذلك صان جسدكِ في الرمس بغير  فساد، ومجّدكِ معه بانتقالكِ الإلهيّ، وأولاكِ شرفًا شأن الابن مع أمّه".
  "أمّا في ميلادكِ، يا والدة الإله، فحبل بغير زرع. وأمّا في رقادك فموت  بغير فساد. إنّ في ذلك أعجوبة بعد أعجوبة. إذ كيف العادمة الزواج تغذّي  ابنًا وتلبث طاهرة، أم كيف أمّ الإله تُشَمُّ منها رائحة ثوب الممات؟ فلذلك  نرنّم لك مع الملاك قائلين: السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة"
 "أيتّها النقيّة، إنّ المظالّ السماويّة الإلهيّة قد تقبّلتك كما يليق، بما أنّك سماء حيّة ومنزّهة عن كل وصمة". 

 د) أبعاد انتقال مريم العذراء الى السماء ومعانيه
  ما آمنت به الكنيسة منذ القرون الأولى وعبرّت عنه بطرق متنوّعة في الصلوات  الليترجيّة ومواعظ الآباء، وتحديد العقيدة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة في  موضوع انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها الى المجد السماوي، هو إعلان  للعظائم التي صنعها الله في مريم العذراء، بحسب قولها: "ها منذ الآن  تغبّطني جميع الأجيال، لأنّ القدير صنع بي عظائم، واسمه قدّوس، ورحمته الى  جيل وجيل للّذين يتّقونه" (لو 1: 48- 50). إنّ عظائم الله قد رافقت مريم  العذراء طوال حياتها، وبما أنّ الله هو إله الحياة التي لا نهاية لها، تؤمن  الكنيسة أنّ ما صنعه الله من عظائم لا يتوقّف عند حدود هذه الحياة بل  يمتدّ الى ما بعد الموت. ويستطيع كلّ مؤمن أن يقرأ في مسيرة حياة مريم  العذراء مسيرة إيمانه، وفي مصير مريم العذراء بعد الموت مصير كيانه ومصير  شخصه في نهاية الزمن. 

 الروح القدس أحيا جسد العذراء
  يقول بولس الرسول: "إذا كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من بين الأموات ساكنًا  فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح يسوع من بين الأموات يحيي أيضًا أجسادكم المائتة  بروحه الساكن فيكم" (رو 8: 11).
 انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها  الى السماء هو نتيجة لعمل الروح القدس فيها. فالروح القدس الذي حلّ عليها  وأحيا جسدها لتصير أمًّا لابن الله هو نفسه يكمّل عمله فيها ويحيي جسدها  المائت وينقله الى المجد السماوي. الروح القدس هو قدرة الله المحيية، وهذه  القدرة لا يوقفها شيء: إنّها حركة دائمة، وديناميّتها تفوق ما يستطيع عقلنا  البشري تصوّره. بهذه القدرة كان يسوع يشفي المرضى ويخرج الشياطين ويقيم  الموتى (راجع لو 4: 18- 19؛ مر 12: 18- 28). وبهذه القدرة قام هو نفسه من  الموت. وبهذه القدرة سيقيم الأموات في الدينونة العامة. ولأنّ مريم العذراء  كانت في جسدها ونفسها مستسلمة استسلامًا تامًّا لعمل الروح القدس، آمن  المسيحيّون منذ القرون الأولى أنّها حصلت حالاً بعد موتها على قيامة الجسد  التي هي مصير كلّ المؤمنين في نهاية الزمن. 
 بهاء القيامة
  الخلاص في الديانة المسيحيّة ليس إنقاذ الإنسان من الخطايا بقدر ما هو  إعادته الى بها الصورة الإلهيّة التي خُلق عليها.. الديانة المسيحيّة هي  ديانة البهاء والمجد، وتلك السمة هي التي تبرّر وجودها وتثّبت صحتّها. فإذا  كان لله وجود، وإذا كان الله قد ظهر لنا في شخص ابنه وكلمته وصورة مجده  يسوع المسيح، فلا بدّ من أن يكون الله إله المجد والبهاء. وهذا ما تعبّر  عنه الكنيسة في اعتقادها بانتقال مريم العذراء. تقول الكنيسة البيزنطية في  إحدى صلوات عيد رقاد السيّدة: "ما أعجب أسرارك أيّتها السيّدة النقيّة،  لأنّك ظهرت عرشًا للعليّ، واليوم قد انتقلت من الأرض الى السماء. فمجدك  وافر البهاء، ويعكس أشعّة المواهب الإلهيّة" (صلاة المساء الكبرى). إنّ  أشعّة المواهب الإلهيّة التي حصلت عليها مريم العذراء تنعكس في حياتها. فهي  السيّدة النقيّة لأنّها "ممتلئة نعمة"، وقد "ظهرت عرشًا للعليّ"، لأنّ ابن  الله سكن فيها، وتكلّلت تلك المواهب "بانتقالها من الأرض الى السماء"،  وظهر فيها مجد الله الوافر البهاء.
 لا يمكننا التنكّر للواقع  والتغاضي عن الخطيئة في العالم. ولكنّ قيامة المسيح هي أيضًا جزء من هذا  الواقع. من قبر المسيح انبعث نور الله، ومع المسيح القائم من بين الأموات  دخل مجد الله العالم، ويعمل كالخمير على تجديده من الداخل. تاريخ العالم  ليس تاريخ معركة مجهولة المصير بين الحقّ والباطل، بل تاريخ ولادة جديدة.  يقول بولس الرسول: "إنّ الخليقة قد أُخضعت للباطل.. إنّما على رجاء أنّ  الخليقة ستُعتَق، هي أيضًا، من عبوديّة الفساد الى حريّة مجد أبناء الله.  فنحن نعلم أنّ الخليقة كلّها معًا تئنّ حتى الآن وتتمخَّض، وليس هي فقط، بل  نحن أيضًا الذين لهم باكورة الروح، نحن أيضًا نئنّ في أنفسنا منتظرين  التبنّي افتداء أجسادنا" (رو 8: 20- 23). نحن من الآن أبناء الله، ولنا  باكورة الروح، ولكنَّ ما نحن عليه سيتجلّى على أتمّ وجه في المجد الخالد،  فيكون عندئذ للجسد المفتدى، القائم، قسط من السعادة كبير، حسب قول بولس  الرسول: " الإنسان الأوّل من الأرض، من التراب، والإنسان الثاني من السماء.  فعلى مثال الترابي يكون الترابيّون، وعلى مثال السماوي يكون السماويّون،  وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي نلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي" (1 كور 15: 47- 49). في  وسط عالمنا لبس المسيح السماوي جسدنا الترابي، وبهذا الجسد ارتبط بعالمنا.  وقيامته الجسديّة لم تفقده ارتباطه بنا، بل بدخوله مجد الآب، صار ارتباطه  بنا أكثر اتّساعًا. ارتفع عن الأرض ليجتذب اليه الجميع (يو 12: 32)، ارتفع  الى السماوات ليملأ مجده جميع الأرض، بحسب قول المزمور: "ارتفع اللهمّ على  السماوات، وليكن مجدك على جميع الأرض" (مز 57: 12؛ راجع أيضًا أف 4: 8-  10). المسيح لم يتمجّد وحده. "فبعد إذ أميت بالجسد، استردّ الحياة بالروح،  وبهذا الروح عينه مضى وبشّر الأرواح المضبوطة في السجن" (1 بط 3: 19)، أي  إنّه نزل الى "الجحيم" مقرّ الأموات حيث كانت نفوس الصدّيقين تنتظر، كفي  سجن، مجيئه الخلاصي وصعودها معه الى السماء، وبشّرها بأنّ عمل الفداء قد  تحقّق، وتمّ الانتصار على الموت. وفي الموضوع عينه يتكلّم إنجيل متّى عن  عامه كسيرين من الأموات مع المسيح: "القبور تفتّحت، وكثيرون من القدّيسين  الراقدة أجسادهم فيها قاموا، وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة  المقدّسة، وتراءوا لكثيرين" (متّى 27: 52- 53).
 إنّ ابن الله الذي  "له مجد الآب من قبل كون العالم" (يو 17: 5) قد تجسّد في أحشاء مريم  العذراء. وبسبب تلك الشركة الروحيّة في المجد والبهاء بين السيّد المسيح  وأمّه، آمنت الكنيسة أنّ مريم العذراء، بعد موتها، شاركت ابنها مجد قيامته  كما شاركته، في تجسده، مجد ظهوره.

 قيامة الأجساد
  جسد الإنسان، في نظر الكتاب المقدّس، ليس سجنًا يجب التخلّص منه للوصول الى  العالم الحقيقي، عالم الأرواح. نظرة الكتاب المقدّس الى الإنسان لا تقوم  على التناقض بين الجسد والروح، بل على التناقض بين الفرد المنعزل المتقون  على ذاته والشخص المنفتح في علائقه على الكون وعلى الآخرين وعلى الله.  والجسد هو ما يتيح للإنسان الحيّ أن يرتبط بعلائق بنّاءة بالكون والآخرين  والله. فالجسد هو إذن الإنسان ذاته من حيث ارتباطه بالعالم الخارجي. لذلك  أيضًا رأى معظم آباء الكنيسة، ولا سيّمَا في الشرق، أنّ التجسّد كان لا بدّ  منه، ولو لم يخطأ الإنسان، وذلك ليكتمل ارتباط الله بالإنسان وارتباط  الإنسان بالله، ونعمة الله التي تعمل في الإنسان تعمل فيه حيث يبني ذاته  ويحقّق كيانه العلائقي، فتجعله في روحه وفي جسده أكثر انفتاحًا على الله  وعلى الآخرين. للنعمة قوّة تغيير وانفتاح، وعملها هو عمل الحياة الإلهيّة  نفسها. كلّ اتصال بالله لا بدّ له من أن يغيّر الإنسان، وإلاّ كان الله  مجرّد وهم ابتكره خيال الإنسان ليكوّن لنفسه ما يتعلّق به في هذه الحياة  المتقلّبة. إلهنا شخص حيّ يحوّل كلّ من يتّصل به، يدخل أعماق الإنسان  ليملأه بحياته الإلهيّة. وقيامة الأجساد هي امتلاء الإنسان من تلك الحياة  الإلهية في كل أبعاد كيانه وفي كل ارتباطاته بالله وبالكون وبالآخرين.
  إيمان الكنيسة بانتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها الى السماء هو اعتراف  بأنّ اتّحادها الصميم بالله بجسدها ونفسها، هذا الاتحاد الذي تحقّق لها  بتجسّد ابن الله في أحشائها، كما تحقّق لها أيضًا بأمانتها لمحبّة الله  واستسلامها لعلم الله فيها طوال حياتها، هذا الاتّحاد يستمرّ بعد موتها  باشتراكها في مجد القيامة. فكما تمجّد ابنها وصار مرتبطًا بدخوله مجد الله  بالعالم كلّه، هكذا أيضًا تمجّدت مريم العذراء وصارت مرتبطة بالعالم كلّه.  وما سيحدث لجميع المؤمنين في القيامة العامة، أي ارتباطهم الكامل الممجّد  بالعالم وبالله، قد حدث لمريم العذراء كما حدث لابنها يسوع المسيح لدى  قيامته من بين الأموات.
 ثمّ إنّنا في انتقال مريم العذراء الى المجد  السماوي نقرأ عمل الروح القدس في الإنسان. وكل مؤمن يعرف أنّ مسيرة حياته  هي مسيرة عمل الروح القدس فيه. ومريم هي في الكنيسة رمز عمل الله في كل  مؤمن.

 حول صعود جسد العذراء
 سؤال: 
 كم يوما مكثتها السيدة العذراء في القبر؟
 الجواب: 
  المعروف, نقلا عن كتب الآباء السابقين, أن العذراء مريم كانت قد أقامت مع  القديس يوحنا الرسول في بيته, بناء علي وصية مخلصنا يسوع المسيح إلي أمه  العذراء الطوباوية, وهو علي الصليب كما يروي الأنجيل المقدس علي يد القديس  يوحنا الحبيب: 
 فلما رأي يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا قال  لأمه: يا امرأة, هوذا ابنك, ثم قال للتلميذ: هذه أمك. ومن تلك الساعة  أخذها التلميذ إلي بيته. (يوحنا19: 26, 27). 
 إذن كان بيت القديس  يوحنا الرسول هو مقر إقامة العذراء مريم منذ أن تسلمها يوحنا كوصية معلمه  وسيده, ذلك أن يوسف كان قد توفي قبل ذلك بكثير, ولم يكن للعذراء أحد آخر  غير الرب يسوع. والمعروف في التقليد أن العذراء كانت كثيرا ما تتبع السيد  المسيح في رحلاته وتنقلاته أثناء خدمته في المدة التي بدأت ببلوغه الثلاثين  من عمره في التجسد إلي يوم صلبه. وكانت في بعض الأحايين تتنحي مكانا  قريبا, وتصلي في خلوة. ومن بين تلك الأماكن المغارة التي أقيمت عليها  الكنيسة المعروفة باسم العذراء مريم في مدينة صيدا بلبنان.
 انظر كتاب امرأة من لبنان - الأنبا غريغوريوس - الموسوعة جزء14 في تفسير إنجيلي متي ومرقس ص180. 
  ومع أن بيت الرسول يوحنا كان مقرها الدائم بعد صلب المسيح وبعد قيامته من  بين الأموات, غير أنها كانت تخرج دائما وتذهب إلي قبر ابنها وحبيبها وتصلي  هناك, أحيانا وحيدة, وأحيانا تصحبها صويحباتها من البنات الأبكار اللائي  تبعنها واتخذنها رائدة لهن, وهن (عذاري جبل الزيتون) ومن هذه الزمرة  المقدسة تألفت أول جماعة من المتبتلات الطاهرات, أي أن العذراء مريم هي  مؤسسة (نظام العذاري), وظل هذا النظام قائما طوال العصور الأولي, سابقا علي  نظام الشكل الرهباني, وكان للعذاري في الكنيسة مكان مخصص لهن عرف بخورس  العذاري كما تدلنا علي ذلك الدسقولية أي تعاليم الرسل (باب10, باب35) وكتب  الكنيسة القديمة, وكتابات الآباء الأولين, وكتب المؤرخين القدامي, ومن  بينهم القديس كيرلس رئيس أساقفة أورشليم. 
 ولذلك لا نستطيع أن نحصي  الأيام التي قضتها العذراء في القبر المقدس والمجيد, ولكن آباء الكنيسة  يقولون إنها قضت في بيت يوحنا نحو أربع عشرة سنة (السنكسار تحت16 من مسري).
  ولذلك فإن يوحنا الحبيب لم يذهب بعيدا عن أورشليم قبل نياحة العذراء مريم  وانتقالها إلي الأخدار السمائية. ولكن العذراء مريم هي التي ذهبت إلي مدينة  برطس لإنقاذ القديس متياس الرسول (أعمال الرسل 1: 23-26), فقد كان سجينا  هناك, فصلت العذراء صلاتها المعروفة بالصلاة حالة الحديد فذاب الحديد  المصنوعة منه السلاسل التي كان مقيدا بها, المتاريس والمغالق وخرج القديس  متياس, فآمن أهل المدينة, وتعيد الكنيسة لهذه المعجزة والحادثة في اليوم  الحادي والعشرين من شهر بؤونة (ويقع حاليا في يوم 28يونية). 
 فيما  عدا هذه الرحلة إلي تلك المدينة, والتي أنقذت فيها العذراء بصلواتها متياس  الرسول من سجنه, لا تدلنا مصادرنا الكنسية علي مناسبة أخري تركت فيها  العذراء, مدينة أورشليم القدس, إلا حينما حملها الرب يسوع المسيح علي  السحب, وجاء بها إلي مصر لتدشين كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بجبل قسقام والتي  أقيم حولها فيما بعد الدير المعروف بدير العذراء بالمحرق, وتعيد الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية في مصر في الأقاليم التابعة للكرازة المرقسية, لهذه المناسبة  أي لتدشين كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بدير العذراء بالمحرق في اليوم السادس من  هاتور. ولقد نزل المسيح له المجد من السماء لهذا الغرض وصحبه رؤساء  الملائكة والملائكة, كما حملت السحب الآباء الرسل المنتقلين منهم والأحياء  ليكونوا في شرف خدمة سيدهم ومعلمهم وربهم, الذي شاء بهذا التدشين أن يرد  اعتبار العذراء التي أهانها اليهود بعد قيامته من بين الأموات بأكثر مما  صنعوا قبل ذلك. 

 سؤال: هل صعدت بجسدها كما صعد إيليا وأخنوخ؟
 الرد: 
   صعود جسد العذراء مريم كان ذلك بعد موتها, وهنا يختلف أمر هذا الصعود عن  صعود إيليا النبي. فإيليا صعد حيا بجسده إلي السماء, في مركبة من نار وخيل  من نار (2الملوك 2: 11) وأما أخنوخ فلم يوجد لأن الله أخذه (التكوين5: 24),  (العبرانيين11: 5). فإيليا وأخنوخ لم يموتا بعد, لكن العذراء مريم ماتت,  ودفنوها في الجثسمانية لكن الملائكة حملت جسدها بعد موتها وصعدت به إلي  السماء, بعد ثلاثة أيام من موتها, ولذلك فإن الكنيسة تعيد لموت العذراء  ولصعود جسدها بعيدين منفصلين, فتعيد لموت العذراء في 21من طوبة, بينما تعيد  لصعود جسدها في16مسري. 

 سؤال: هل العذراء جالسة عن يمين السيد المسيح الآن أم هي في موضع الانتظار؟
 الرد: 
  جسد العذراء قد رفع إلي السماء تكريما له, وهو محفوظ في السماء في الفردوس  بمفرده, إلي يوم القيامة العامة (عن ميمر للقديس كيرلس الأول عمود  الإيمان). 

 سؤال: هل هناك إثبات من العهد الجديد عن صعود جسد السيدة العذراء بخلاف المذكور فى السنكسار.
 الرد: 
  ليس بالطبع ما يثبت ذلك في الكتاب المقدس لأن موت السيدة العذراء, وصعود  جسدها بعد ذلك, حدث بعد كتابة آخر سفر في العهد الجديد. والكتاب أيضا لم  يذكر شيئا عن موت أو استشهاد أكثر الآباء الرسل القديسين, فلم يتكلم بشئ عن  قطع رأس بولس, أو صلب بطرس, أو أندراوس أوكيف انتهت حياة فيلبس, أو متي,  أو توما, أو يوحنا, أو يعقوب الصغير, أو لباوس, أو سمعان القانوي, أو  برثولماوس, أو يهوذا (ليس الأسخريوطي), أو متياس. إن الكتاب تحدث عن موت  رسولين فقط وهما يهوذا الإسخريوطي (مت527)، ويعقوب بن زبدي أخو يوحنا  (أع12: 2), (أع1: 18)
 لكن تاريخ الكنيسة بعد الكتاب المقدس هو الذي  سجل الأحداث التي لم يسجلها الكتاب المقدس, ولهذا فإن الكنيسة رتبت في طقوس  القداس قراءة كتاب تراجم القديسين والشهداء (وهو السنكسار) بعد قراءة سفر  الأعمال مباشرة لأنه امتداد له في تسجيل تاريخ الكنيسة. 
 علي أن  حقيقة صعود جسد السيدة العذراء حقيقة معترف بها, منذ أقدم عصور الكنيسة  وعند جميع الكنائس الرسولية, لأنها تقليد رسولي عن القديس يوحنا الرسول  الذي شهد كل تفاصيل حياة السيدة العذراء وموتها, وصعود جسدها إلي السماء,  كذلك هي رواية سائر الرسل الذين حملتهم سحب السماء, بأمر الروح القدس  ليشاهدوا والدة الإله مريم في انتقالها من هذا العالم الزائل, ورووا هذه  الواقعة للمؤمنين في جميع هذه البلاد التي كرزوا فيها, فذاع النبأ في  الكنيسة الأولي, وصار تقليدا رسوليا في جميع الكنائس الرسولية, منذ العصر  الرسولي الأولي. وقد سجل آباء الكنيسة هذا التقليد في كتب الكنيسة ومنها  السنكسار. 

 سؤال: لماذا لم تصعد بجسدها حية كما صعد إيليا وأخنوخ؟
 الرد: 
  ماتت أولا ثم أصعد جسدها بعد ذلك علي أيدي الملائكة, فلأنه كان ينبغي أولا  أن تموت كموت البشر, فقد وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة واحدة (عب9: 27). 
  حقا إن أخنوخ نقل بجسده (تك5: 24) وكذلك صعد إيليا في العاصفة إلي السماء  وهو في الجسد (2مل2: 11) لكن هذين القديسين لابد أن ينزلا إلي الأرض مرة  أخري ويموتا, ويري بعض اللاهوتيين أنهما سيموتان شهيدين في حكم الدجال  (رؤ11: 7) فلا استثناء في قضية الموت, إن إنسان يحيا ولا يري الموت؟ أن  ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية (القبر)؟, (مز89: 48). 

 جاء في  مقال للبابا ثيؤدوسيوس الإسكندري (حوالي عام 567م) بالقبطية البحيرية عن  "نياحة مريم"، أنها واجهت حزن الرسل على موتها بالسؤال التالي: "أليس مكتوب  أن كل جسد يلزم أن يذوق الموت هكذا يليق بي أن أعود إلى الأرض ككل سكان  الأرض!".
 كما يقدم النص السابق تعليلا أخر لموتها إلا وهو تأكيد  حقيقة التجسد، فقد أورد حديثا للسيد المسيح مع أمه، يقول فيه: "كنت أود ألا  تذوقي الموت، بل تعبرين إلى السماوات مثل أخنوخ وإيليا، لكن حتى هذين يلزم  لأن يذوقا الموت. فلو حققت هذا معك لظن الأشرار أنك مجرد قوة نزلت من  السماء وأن ما تحقق من تدبير (التجسد) لم يكن إلا مظهرا..."

 سؤال: ما الحكمة في أن صعود جسدها بعد موتها؟
 الرد: 
  لقد صعد جسد العذراء بعد موتها لأسباب لا ندعي معرفتها، ولعل فيها أن الله  أراد أن يكرم هذا التابوت المقدس, الذي حل فيه الكلمة المتجسدة, فرفعه إلي  مكان الكرامة والقداسة, إلي السماء إلي فردوس النعيم.
 تذكار نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء (21 طوبة).
 تذكار صعود جسد والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء (16 مسرى).






















=


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2015)

نياحة وصعود جسد مريم العذراء
 تنيحت السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإلة عندما بلغ عمرها 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.
  جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف  النجار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "  هذا ابنك " وليوحنا: " هذه أمك"
 وبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15  سنة، كانت مريم العذراء والدة الإله ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس  ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد وقد أعلمها الروح  القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ  وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها، وأرسل السيد المسيح  الى أمة ملاكا يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها  الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا  متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء  موجودة. 
 وبمعجزة إلهية وٌجدوا جميعا فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء  فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند. وكان عدم حضوره الى  الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان  زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم. وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم وإذا بالسيد المسيح  حضر محمولا على مركبة شاروبيمية وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة ومعهم آدم  وحواء يمتدحانها على أنها سبب خلاصهما بولادة المسيح منها، ومعهم صاحب  المزامير العذب داود النبى، وبكت القديسة مريم ومعها العذارى، لكن الرب  عزاهم. لقد قبل أمه العذراء، وباركهم وأمر القديس بطرس أن يتطلع على المذبح  ليجد ثيابا سماوية، أرسلها الآب لتكفين القديسة.
 وللحال اتجهت  العذراء نحو الشرق، وصلت بلغة سماوية، ثم رقدت متجهة نحو الشرق. وقف  العذارى حول القديسة يرتلن، كما جلس السيد المسيح بجوارها، وتهلل داود  المرتل: "كريم في عيني الرب موت قديسيه". وفي وقت الساعة التاسعة تقبل الرب  نفسها، وأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وإلهها يسوع المسيح يوم 21 طوبة  الذى كفن جسدها في الثياب السماوية ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت  ودفنوها فى القبر الجديد في حقل يهوشفاط بالجسمانية، وهم يرتلون والملائكة  أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم، وأصعدها إبنها إلى المساكن العلوية.
  وبينما هم حاملين جسدها إعترض اليهود الأشرار موكب الجنازة وهجموا على  السرير المحمول على أعناق الرسل الذى عليه جسد العذراء الطاهرة لكي يطرحوه  إلى الأرض، ولكن الله ضربهم جميعاً بالعمى وأما المعتدي على التابوت وكان  إسمة رأوبين فقد إنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالتابوت، حينئذ إبتدأ  المصاب يبكي وينتحب فتحنن عليه التلاميذ وأجابه بطرس قائلاً: آمن بكل قلبك  أن هذه هى بالحقيقة أم ابن الله الذى ولد من هذه الدائمة البتولية من دون  زرع بشر وحينئذ تعود إليك يداك أما الرجل فصرخ بمرارة معترفاً بها وبذنبه  وفى الحال قربه بطرس ليديه فلصقتا بجسمه مرة آخرى وسائر الذين كانوا معه  بكوا معترفين بخطياهم وآمنوا بالرب فقال لهم بطرس: إقتربوا وإلمسوا أعينكم  بثيابها وبما أنها أم الرحمة تتحنن عليكم وتشفيكم؛ ولما عملوا هكذا عاد  إليهم بصرهم، ثم دفنوها وكان ذلك فى الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة، وبعد ذلك  أي فى السادس عشر من مسرى أصعد الملائكة الأطهار جسدها الطاهر للسماوات
  ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها ولم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم  وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان  إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا. وكانت مشيئة الرب أن  يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة.
 وقد أخفى عن  أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى  الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء. ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد  القديسة مريم فى الهواء فوق جبل أخميم بصعيد مصر، وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول  له "أسرع يا توما وتقدم وتبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة  الملاك". وطلب منها علامة يبرهن بها لأخوته التلاميذ عن حقيقة صعودها  للسماء فأعطته زنارها المقدس. ثم أرتفع جسد والدة الإلة الى السماء، وبعد  ذلك أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.
 فكَر  القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر  أبيب، وهناك أعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء، فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه  الجسد قائلا: " أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في  قيامة السيد المسيح ". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا  الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال  لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة، وهذا هو  زنارها علامة على صدق كلامى.
 فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما  الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور.  فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم  المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة  مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء. فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم  المبارك، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. لأن الجسد  الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا يجب أن  يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات. ولازال  تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم الذين  يكرموننى". ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع  خبرها، مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا  القبر لم يجدوا فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم  وأنصرف مشايخهم خائبين.

 نياحة وصعود جسد مريم العذراء
 يروى التقليد الكنسى حسب أقوال القديس كيرلس البابا الاسكندرى والبابا ثاوفليس ال 23 وحسب ما ورد فى سنكسار الكنيسة القبطية: 
  قال القديس كيرلس: طلب منى قسان يسمى احدهما داود والثانى يوحنا - كانا  يرأسان احد الاديرة بسيناء وطلبا منى ان اقص عليهما خبر نياحة السيدة  العذراء - ولما لم اكن على علم رأيت ان اركن الى خزانة الكتب الموجودة فى  بيت لحم بمنزل يوحنا الملقب مرقص لانها تحوى اخبار القديسين فعثرت على كتاب  بخط يعقوب اخى الرب الذى صار اول اساقفة اورشليم يذكر فيه نياحة الطاهرة  مريم البتول فى 21 من شهر طوبة ويصرح بأن خبر انتقالها سطره حبيب الرب  يوحنا الرسول ووضعه بالكنيسة فى افسس. فقلت للقسيسين ان يذهبا الى افسس  ويحضرا لى الكتاب الذى كتبه يوحنا الحبيب وفعلا ذهبا الى هناك وصلوا فظهر  لهما القديس يوحنا وارشدهما عن مكان الكتاب ثم ارسلا لى نسخة منه وهذا  ماجاء بالكتاب: 
 بسم الثالوث الاقدس الاله الواحد يسوع المسيح  المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور الذى تجسد من العذراء الطاهرة لخلاص البشر،  بمشيئته عتقنا من نير العبودية.. نير الشيطان وانار بصائرنا بنور لاهوته  وتراءف علينا واعدا ايانا بنوال الحياه الدائمة فى النعيم الذى لايزول ان  نحن سلكنا بحسب وصاياه فيجب علينا معشر الارثوذوكس ان نعبده ونغبط والداته  ونعظمها فى حياتها وبعد نياحتها وانتقالها من العالم الزائل الى النعيم.
  والان اريد ان اعلمكم ايها الاباء الاطهار الاخيار انه ذات يوم خرجت  السيدة العذراء لزيارة قبر ابنها الوحيد بالجلجثة للتبرك منه حسب عادتها  يوميا مع ان اليهود كانوا قد وضعوا حجرا كبيرا على القبر بعد قيامة المخلص  واقاموا عليه حراسا ليمنعوا كل من قصد الاتيان اليه او يرجموه بالحجارة..  وقد اخفوا صليب السيد المسيح والحربة والمسامير والثياب التى كان مرتديها  واكليل الشوك والاكفان.
 ولما رأى الحراس السيدة بجانب القبر تسجد  وترفع يديها وتصلى: ايها العلى انقلنى من هذا العالم الفانى لانى اخشى سلطة  اليهود المعاندين اذ رأونى اصلى عند قبرك المقدس.
 فلما سمع الحراس  صلاتها اخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بما سمعوه فأمروهم برجمها والتنكيل بها ولكن  الحراس لم ينفدوا ذلك.. ثم ظهر لها الملاك جبرائيل واخبرها ان صلاتها قد  سمعت وارسلنى الرب لاخبرك بأنك ستنتقلين من هذا العالم عما قريب.. فسرت  بذلك.. وبينما الكهنة يسرعون الى الوالى لاستصدار امر بالضرر بها اذ بأبجر  ملك الرها ينذرهم بالهلاك عن يد طيباريوس قيصر ويعلنهم انه مؤمن بالسيد  المسيح وسوف تأتى الجيوش للانتقام منهم وامرهم بعدم الاقتراب من العذراء ام  المخلص فأطاعوا ولكنهم طلبوا منها عدم العودة الى القبر وطلب منها الملاك  جبرائيل ان تذهب الى بيت لحم.
 ثم يكمل القديس كيرلس حديثه طبقا لما ورد بالسنكسار القبطى: 
  بينما كانت والده الاله ملازمة الصلاة اعلمها الروح القدس انها ستنتقل من  العالم ثم حضر اليها عذراى الزيتون وكذلك جميع الرسل ماعدا توما.. الاحياء  فقط واجتمعوا حولها ثم جاء السيد المسيح له المجد مع الملائكة واعلمها  بالسعادة التى اعدت لها ثم باركت الرسل والعذراى ثم اسلمت روحها بيد ابنها  يسوع المسيح فأصعدها الى المساكن العلوية معه.. واما جسدها الطاهر فدفنه  الرسل، وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود لمنع دفنها وامسك احدهم بالتابوت  فأنفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين بالنعش حتى ندم باكيا بالدموع وبتوسل  الرسل عادت يده الى جسمه ثانيا.
 فوضعوا جسدها الطاهر المقدس فى  تابوت من خشب واغلقوه ووضعوه فى صخرة واغلقوها وعندما هموا بالانصراف فاذا  بصوت تسبيح الملائكة واقاموا هناك 3 ايام يسمعون تسبيح الملائكة وبعد ذلك  انصرفوا. 
 ولم يكن توما معهم لانه كان فى الهند يبشر.. فقد دعاه  السيد المسيح ليرى ظهور اصعاد جسد مريم المبارك واذا بصوت من السحاب يقول  له اسرع ياتوما وقبل جسد القديسة مريم فأسرع وقبله.. وعند حضورة الى  اورشليم سأل التلاميد عن العذراء فقالوا له عن نياحتها فقال لا اصدق الا  لما ارى جسدها فلما فتح التلاميد القبر لم يجدوا جسد السيدة العذراء فدهشوا  وخافوا ان يكون الجنود قد سرقوا جسدها ولكن توما طمأنهم وعرفهم كيف انه  شاهد صعود جسدها الى السماء - وهنا سمع التلاميذ صوت من السماء يقول ان  الرب لم يشىء ان يبقى جسدها فى الارض.. فصام الرسل لكى يريهم الرب جسدها  وصاموا الى اليوم 16 من مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها كما رأها توما  فأمنوا وصدقوا وبشروا الخبر بين المؤمنيين من شعوب الكرازة بأورشليم.
 وقيل ان الرب دفن جسد امه تحت شجرة الحياه فى الفردوس انتظارا ليوم القيامة.

 ميمر إصعاد جسد العذراء مريم للقديس كيرلس السكندري 16 مسرى 
  أيها الأخوة الأحباء أعيروني أذاناً صاغية وقلوباً واعية كي أقص عليكم أنا  الحقير كيرلس بطريرك الاسكندرية ما وجدته مكتوباً بأيدي سادتنا الآباء  الرسل الأطهار معززاً بشهادة القديس يوحنا البتول حبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح  بخصوص صعود جسد السيدة العذراء فى مثل هذا اليوم الذى هو السادس من شهر  مسرى ووجوده تحت شجرة الحياة التى بسطت أغصانها عليه بأمر الثالوث الأقدس  الإله الواحد الذى ينبغي له السجود والعظمة إلى دهر الداهرين وتفصيل ذلك: 
  أنه لما كان بعد نياح السيدة العذراء فى اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر  طوبة حيث أنتشرت رائحة زكية لم يشتم مثلها من قبل وصوت من السماء يقول  طوباك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك وبعد أن دفنت داخل جثسيماني بحقل  يهوشافاط بإرشاد الروح القدس، وبواسطة الرسل الأطهار الذين إستمروا يقدمون  الصلوات من حين لآخر أمام قبرها الطاهر حتى السادس عشر من شهر مسرى فأشرق  عليهم نور سمائي فى الوقت الذى كانوا فيه يسبحون ويرتلون أمام باب المغارة  الموضوع فيها جسدها الطاهر وسمعوا أصوات تهليل وتسابيح روحانية ونغمات  ملائكية ولم يعلموا سر ذلك؛ فإن الإله له المجد أراد أن يرفع جسد والدته  على أجنحة ملائكته النورانية فأرسل طغمة منهم لإتمام ذلك حسب مشيئته، وكان  توما أحد الرسل ببلاد الهند ولم يحضر اليوم الذى تنيحت فيه السيدة العذراء  لسر لا يعلمه أحد ما ولما كان هذا التلميذ لا يؤمن ما لم يره؛ أراد الله أن  يظهر له هذا السر العظيم فأرسل سحابة نورانية وأمره بواسطه الروح القدس أن  يعلوها قاصداً موضع جثسيماني بحقل يهوشافاط حيث هناك أخوته الرسل وبينما  هو على السحابة إذ رآى طغمة الملائكة تحمل جسد السيدة العذراء؛ فإستفسر عن  حقيقة الحال فقيل له أن هذا هو جسد السيدة العذراء مرتمريم التى تنيحت  وأمرنا السيد أن نحمله ونصعد به إلى فردوس النعيم ففرح كثيراً وسجد لها  وقبل جسدها وطوبها، ثم أنزلته السحابة عند الرسل فسلم على أخوته وقالوا له:  ما الذى أخرك عن الحضور يوم نياحة العذراء لترى العجائب التى ظهرت على  يديها، حقاً لقد فاتك أمر عظيم جداً.
 فأجابهم: إن الروح القدس  أعلمني بكل شيء فى حينه وأني كنت مشتغلاً وقتها فى عماد أكلوديا ابنه ملك  الهند وها قد أتيت الآن وليَّ رغبة شديدة فى أن أنظر جسد سيدتي (يقصد بذلك  ألا يخبرهم بحقيقة ما رآه مباشرة بل أراد تمهيد الطريق أولاً حتى لا يزعج  أخوته) فأجابوه قائلين: أنه داخل المغارة ويصعب علينا رفع الحجر عن باب  القبر لجسامته، فقال: أنا لا أصدق جميع ما تقولونه إن لم آره بعيني،  فأجابوه: ألم تزل فى شكوك حتى الآن، ونسيت ما فعلته يوم قيامة المخلص،  فقال: أنا هو توما الذى لا يصدق إلا إذا رآى، فقاموا معه ودحرجوا الحجر عن  باب القبر بعد عناء شديد، ثم دخلوا إلى داخل فلم يجدوا جسد العذراء.
  فوقفوا باهتين متحيرين وهم يقولون ما الذي حدث؟! فوقف توما بينهم وهم  حيارى وقال لهم لا تحزنوا يا أخوتي لأني رآيت اليوم جسد سيدتي العذراء  محمولاً على أجنحة الملائكة وقت أن كنت آتياً على السحابة فطلبت إليهم أن  يخبروني فأجابوني أن هذا جسد السيدة العذراء نحمله إلى الفردوس بأمر السيد  المسيح فقبلته وتباركت منه وطوبته فتعجبوا جداً لأجل ذلك ومجدوا الله .....
  أيتها الخدر الملوكي إن الروح القدس حل عليك وقوة العليَّ ظللتط لأن  المولود منك حقاً هو كلمة الله وابن الآب الذى لا إبتداء له ولا نهاية، قد  أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا، أنت أصل ذرية داود التى ولدت لنا مخلصنا يسوع  المسيح وحيد الأب قبل كل الدهور، أنت القبة المدعوة قدس الأقداس والتابوت  المصفح بالذهب من كل جانب، وألواح العهد المكتوبة بأصبع الله، والقسط الذهب  والمن مخفى فيه مثال ابن الله الذى أتى وحل فيه وتجسد بوحدانية غير  مفترقة؛ دعيتي أم الله الملك الحقيقي ومن بعد الميلاد بقيتي عذراء كما قال  حزقيال النبي.
 يا مريم ممجد هو عمانوئيل الذى ولدتيه من أجل هذا  حفظك بغير فساد، تشبهتي بالسلم الذى رآه يعقوب مرتفعاً إلى علو السماء،  السلام لك أيتها المنارة النقية التى حملت مصباح اللاهوت، إفرحي يا رجاء  خلاص المسكونة كلها لأنه من أجل طهارتك صرنا أحراراً من لعنة حواء ومن أجلك  صرناً مسكناً للروح القدس هذا الذى حل عليك وطهرك، من أجل هذا نحن نعيد  عيداً روحانياً صارخين مع الملك داود المرتل قائلين: قم يارب إلى راحتك أنت  وتابوت موضع قدسك الذى إخترته الذى هو أنت يا مريم العذراء، السلام لك  أيتها المائدة الروحانية التى منها أخذ خبز الحياة لكل أحد، السلام لك يا  فخرنا ورجاءنا وثباتنا بظهور إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح منك، نعظمك  بإستحقاق مع أليصابات نسيبتك قائلين: "مباركة أنت فى النساء ومباركة هى  ثمرة بطنك" السلام لفخر جنسنا التى ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك أذكرينا أيتها  الشفيعة الأمينة عند ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا  ويسامحنا على هفواتنا ويثبتنا على الإيمان المستقيم إلى النفس الآخير الذى  له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد أمين.

 أ) عقيدة انتقال مريم العذراء في الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة
  في الأوّل من أيّار عام 1946 سأل البابا بيوس الثاني عشر أساقفة الكنيسة  الكاثوليكيّة في العالم كلّه: هل يؤمن المسيحيّون في الأبرشيات التي  يرعونها بانتقال مريم العذراء إلى السماء بجسدها ونفسها؟ فكان شبه إجماع  حول وجود مثل هذا الإيمان لدى الأساقفة واللاهوتيّين وسائر المؤمنين من  الشعب المسيحي. وفي الأوّل من تشرين الأوّل عام 1950، أعلن البابا هذا  الانتقال عقيدة إيمانيّة. فيرسم أوّلاً لوحة لتاريخ هذا الاعتقاد منذ القرن  السادس، ثمّ يبيّن كيف وعت الكنيسة إيمانها بهذا الموضوع، وكيف استخلصت  هذا الإيمان من معطيات الكتاب المقدّس، ويقول: 
 "إنّ هذه البراهين  كلّها والاعتبارات التي نقرأها لدى الآباء القدّيسين واللاهوتيّين تستند  إلى الكتاب المقدّس كأساس أخير لها. فالكتاب المقدّس يرينا والدة الإله  متّحدة اتحادًا وثيقًا بابنها الإلهي ومشاركة إيّاه على الدوام مصيره.  فيبدو من ثمّ من المحال أنّ التي حبلت بالسيّد المسيح وولدته وغذّته بلبنها  وحملته على ذراعيها وضمّته إلى صدرها قد انفصلت عنه بعد حياتها على هذه  الأرض، إن لم نقل بنفسها، فبجسدها. فبما أنّ فادينا هو ابن مريم، لما يكن  باستطاعته، هو الخاضع خضوعًا تامًّا للشريعة الإلهيّة، ألاّ يؤدّي الإكرام  ليس فقط إلي الآب الأزلي بل أيضاً إلى أمّه المجبوّبة. وبما أنّه كان يقدر  أن يصنع لها هذا الإكرام فيحفظها من فساد الموت، فيجب الإيمان بأنّه صّنعه  لها.
 "ويجب بنوع خاص أن نتذكّر أنّ آباء الكنيسة، منذ القرن الثاني،  رأوا في مريم العذراء حوّاء الجديدة، خاضعة دون شكّ لآدم الجديد، لكن  متّحدة به اتّحادًا وثيقًا، في العراك ضد العدوّ الجهنّمي، هذا العراك الذي  سبق سفر التكوين (تك 3: 15) فبشّر بأنّه سوف ينتهي بالنصر الكامل على  الخطيئة والموت اللّذين يذكرهما دومًا رسول الأمم متّحدين (رو 5: 6؛ 1 كو  15: 21- 26، 54- 57). لذلك، فكما أنّ قيامة المسيح المجيدة كانت جزءًا  أساسيًّا من هذا الانتصار وآخر مغانمه، كذلك كان يجب أن ينتهي العراك الذي  قامت به مريم العذراء بالاتّحاد مع ابنها بتمجيد جسدها العذري، حسب قول  الرسول نفسه: "ومتى لبس هذا الجسد الفاسد عدم الفساد، ولبس هذا الجسد  المائت عدم الموت، فحينئذ يتمّ القول الذي كتب: لقد ابتُلع الموت في  الغلبة" (1 كو 15: 54).
 "إن والدة الإله السامية المقام، المتّحدة  اتّحادًا سريًّا بيسوع المسيح "في قرار الاختيار الواحد عينه الذي مسبق  الله فاتّخذه"، المنزّهة عن العيب في حبلها، العذراء الكلّية الطهارة في  أمومتها الإلهيّة، الرفيقة السخيّة للفادي الإلهي الذي أحرز انتصارًا  شاملاً على الخطيئة ونتائجها، قد حصلت أخيرًا على هذا التتويج الفائق  لامتيازاتها، فحُفظت من فساد القبر، وعلى غرار ابنها، بعد أن غلبت الموت،  رُفعت بالجسد والنفس إلى المجد في أعلى السماوات، لتتألّق فيها كملكة على  يمين ابنها، ملك الدهور الأزلي (2 تي 1: 17).
 "إنّ الكنيسة الجامعة  التي فيها يحيا روح الحقّ الذي يقودها لتصل إلى معرفة الحقائق الموحاة، قد  أعلنت إيمانها بطرق متنوّعة على مدى الأجيال. وأساقفة العالم يطلبون  باتّفاق شبه تامّ أن تُعلَن كعقيدة إيمان إلهي وكاثوليكي حقيقةُ انتقال  الطوباويّة مريم العذراء إلى السماء بجسدها، تلك الحقيقة التي تستند إلى  الكتاب المقدس، المغروسة في قلوب المؤمنين، والمعلَنة منذ القرون الأولى في  عبادة الكنيسة، والمفسَّرة والمعروضة بشكل رائع في أعمال اللاهوتيّين  وعلمهم وحكمتهم. لهذه الأسباب نعتقد أنّه قد أتى الزمن الذي حدّدته مقاصد  العناية الإلهيّة لأن نعلن رسميًّا هذا الامتياز الفائق الذي تتمتّع به  الطوباويّة مريم العذراء.
 "فبعد أن وجّهنا إلى الله صلوات ملحّة،  والتمسنا نور روح الحقّ، لمجد الله ألقدير الذي أغدق بسخاء عطفه الخاص على  مريم العذراء، وإكرامًا لابنه، ملك الدهور الحيّ قاهر الخطيئة والموت،  وزيادة في مجد والدته السامية المقام، وفي سبيل الفرح والابتهاج في الكنيسة  جمعاء، بسلطان ربّنا يسوع المسيح، والرسولين بطرس وبولس، وبسلطاننا الخاصّ  نصرّح ونعلن ونحدّد كعقيدة أوحاها الله أنّ مريم والدة الإله المنزّهة عن  العيب والدائمة البتوليّة، بعد أن أنهت مسيرة حياتها على الأرض، رُفعت  بالنفس والجسد الى المجد السماوي".
 بهذه التعابير أعلن البابا عقيدة  انتقال مريم العذراء إلى السماء بنفسها وجسدها، مؤكّدًا أنّه لا يضيف  شيئًا، في إعلانه هذه العقيدة، إلى إيمان الكنيسة، بل يعبّر بشكل واضح عن  هذا الإيمان الذي يعود إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحيّة. كيف يظهر هذا الإيمان  في كتابات الآباء وفي عبادة الكنيسة؟ 

 ب) انتقال مريم العذراء في كتابات الآباء
  لقد أورد القدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي، في عظته الثانية عن رقاد السيّدة،  تقليدًا مستمَدًّا من كتاب "التاريخ الأوثيمي" المنحول، مفاده أنّ الرسل  الأطهار جُذبوا بلحظة، ساعة رقاد السيّدة، وأتوا من كل الجهات التي كانوا  يبشّرون فيها لأجل خلاص العالم، وارتقوا السحب بإشارة إلهيّة، ووفدوا على  مقام البتول. ولمّا بلغوا إليها ظهر المسيح ابنها، فأودعت نفسها الطاهرة  بين يديه. أمّا جسدها الذي حلّ فيه ابن الله، فشيّعه الرسل ومن معهم بكل  إجلال ودفنوه في الجسمانية. ولمّا انقضى اليوم الثالث فتح الرسل الحاضرون  نعش البتول نزولاً عند رغبة الرسول توما الذي لم يكن معهم، فلم يجدوا الجسد  الكريم. فأخذتهم الدهشة والعجب... فاستنتجوا من الحادث أنّ الكلمة الأزلي  الذي تنازل وأخذ جسدًا من أحشائها النقيّة، وحفظ بتوليّتها سالمة بعد  ولادته منها، أراد أيضاً أن يكرّم جسدها البتولي والبريء من الدنس ويقيه من  الفساد والانحلال وينقله إلى دار الخلود قبل القيامة العامّة. ويضيف  الإنجيل المنحول أنّ تيموثاوس أوّل أسقف على أفسس، وديونيسيوس الأريوباجي  وإياروثاوس أسقف أثينا حضروا مع الرسل أمام نعش والدة الإله. وقد استمرّ  هذا التقليد في الفن الإيقونوغرافي البيزنطي الذي يمثّل رقاد السيّدة على  الشكل المذكور أعلاه: العذراء مسجّاة على فراش الموت يحيط بها الرسل،  والسيّد المسيح يتقبّل نفسها الطاهرة ترمز إليها طفلة صغيرة يحملها على  ذراعيه.
 إنّ هذا التقليد لا يرتكز على حدث تاريخي، بل يعبّر بشكل  روائي عن إيمان الكنيسة الأولى بأنّ ابن الله الذي اتّخذ جسدًا من أحشاء  مريم العذراء، وصار لها ابنًا حقًّا، وخصّها بشرف البتوليّة الدائمة، أكمل  نعمته عليها، فصان جسده ها من فساد القبر ونقله إلى المجد السماوي. وهذا  الايمان لا يستند إلى نصوص كتابيّة مباشرة بل إلى تحليل لاهوتي، يعتبر  انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها إلى المجد السماوي نتيجة ضرورية  لأمومتها الإلهيّة. فابن الله صار ابن مريم، وجسد كليهما واحد. وحيث يكون  جسد الابن هناك جسد أمّه أيضاً. وكما أقام الله جسد ابنه ولم يتركه "يرى  الفساد" (راجع خطبة بطرس الأولى في أع 2: 22- 32)، كذلك أقام الابن جسد  أمّه، ذلك الهيكل الطاهر الذي قدّسه الروح القدس وسكن فيه ابن الله تسعة  أشهر وقد اتّخذ منه دمه ولحمه، ولم يتركه يرى الفساد والانحلال كسائر أجساد  البشر.
 وهذا التحليل اللاهوتي نجده لدى كثير من الآباء. يقول  القدّيس أندراوس الكريتي (+ 767): "من اللائق أن يدبّر ابن الله مصير  والدته بحسب مصيره الخاصّ". ويقول جرمانوس بطريرك القسطنطينية (+ 733):  "كيف يحوّلكِ الموت الى رماد وتراب، أنتِ التي، بتجسّد ابنك، أنقذت الإنسان  من فساد الموت؟" والقدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي (+749)، في عظته الأولى والثانية  على الانتقال، يوضح لماذا ماتت مريم العذراء، ولماذا انتقلت بعد موتها الى  السماء بجسدها ونفسها. يقول: "لماذا الانتقال؟ لقد كان من الواجب أن يكابد  أسر المهاوي الأرضيّة هذا المقرّ اللائق بالله، الينبوع الذي لم تحفره يد  البشر، حيث تتفجّر المياه التي تطهّر من الخطايا، الأرض غير المحروقة التي  تنتج الخبز السماوي، الكرمة التي أعطت بدون أن تروى خمر الخلود، زيتونة  رحمة الآب الدائمة الاخضرار ذات الثمار العذبة. ولكن، كما أنّ الجسد  المقدّس النقيّ الذي اتّخذه الكلمة الإلهيّة منها، قام من القبر في اليوم  الثالث، هكذا كان يجب أن تؤخذ هي من القبر وأن تجتمع الأمّ بابنها. وكما  نزل نحوها، هكذا يجب أن تُرفَع هي عينها، وهي موضوع محبّته، حتى "القبّة  الأسمى والأكمل" الى "السماء عينها" (عب 9: 11- 24).
 "لقد كان يجب أن تصون جسدها من الفساد حتى بعد وفاتها تلك التي لم تثلم بكارتها في الولادة.
  "كان يجب أن تعيش في القباب الإلهيّة تلك التي حملت خالقها في حشاها طفلاً  صغيرًا. كما يجب أن تأتي العروس التي اختارها الآب، فتقطن في السماء  المقرّ الزوجي...
 "اليوم العذراء البريئة من الَدنس، التي لم  تخامرها عاطفة أرضيّة، بل تغذّت بالأفكار السماويّة، لم تعد الى التراب،  وبما أنّها بالحقيقة سماء حيّة، أقامت في الأخبية السماويّة، فهل يخطىء إذن  من يدعوها "سماء"؟ إلاّ إذا قلنا، ولعلّه بعدل وصواب، إنّها تفوق السماوات  عينها بامتيازات لا مثيل لها، لأنّ من بنى السماوات واحتواها، والذي صنع  الكون وما وراء الكون، المنظور وغير المنظور (كو 1: 16)، الذي لا مقرّ له،  لأنّه هو عينه مقرّ كلّ الكائنات -لأنّ المقرّ في تحديده يحوي ما فيه- قد  جعل نفسه فيها طفلاً صغيرًا، وجعل منها مقرّ ألوهيّته الفسيح الذي يملأ كلّ  شيء، وحيدًا ولا حدّ له، قد تجمّع فيها كلُّه بدون أن يتصاغر، وهو مستقرّ  بكامله خارجًا، لأنّه هو مقرّ ذاته غير المحدود.
 "اليوم كنز الحياة،  لجّة النعمة، تدخل في ظلال موت يحمل الحياة، تتقدّم منه بدون خوف، تلك  التي ولدت مبيده، هذا إذا جاز أن نسمّي موتًا رحيلها المفعم قداسة وحياة.
  "كيف تقع في سلطان الموت من كانت للجميع ينبوعًا للحياة الحقيقية؟ غير  أنّها تخضع للشريعة التي وضعها ابنها عينه، وكابنة لآدم القديم تفي الدين  الوالديّ، لأنّ ولدها عينه، الذي هو الحياة في ذاته، لم يرفض ذلك. ولكن  بصفتها والدة الإله الحيّ، فمن العدل أن تُنقَل اليه، لأنّه إذ قال الله:  لئلاّ يمدّ الإنسان (المخلوق الأوّل) يده فيقطف من شجرة الحياة ويأكل فيحيا  الى الأبد... (تك 3: 22)، كيف لا تعيش مدى الأبد تلك التي قبلت الحياة  عينها بدون بداية ولا نهاية؟".
 والكنيسة الأرثوذكسيّة، انسجامًا مع  تعاليم الآباء، تؤمن أيضًا بانتقال مريم العذراء الى السماء بجسدها ونفسها،  ولكن دون أن تفرض هذا الأمر على ضمير المؤمنين كعقيدة إيمانية، "لأنّها  تفتقر الى إثبات، ولم يرد في الإعلان الإلهي أو الكتاب المقدّس أيّ إشارة  تؤكّدها"، حسب قول أحد المؤلّفين الأرثوذكسيّين، الذي يضيف موضحًا أسباب  انتشار هذا الاعتقاد في عبادة الكنيسة: "وفي هذه العبادة رجاء للكنيسة  بالاستعادة الآتية (Apokatastase)، أي عودة الخليقة كلّها، في اليوم  الأخير، الى وضعها الفردوسي، بالتألّه، لأنّ العذراء، "بانتقالها الى  الحياة"، هي "أوّل كائن بشري يتألّه، كما يقول بول إفدوكيموف، وهي الأولى  والسبّاقة، لأنّها ولدت الطريق ووضعت نفسها في الاتّجاه الصحيح، كأنّها  "عمود من نار يقود المؤمنين الى أورشليم الجديدة" (فلاديمير لوسكي). لذلك  "يلخِّص اسم والدة الإله كلّ تاريخ التدبير الإلهي في العالم"، كما يقول  القدّيس يوحنّا الدمشقي (في الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 3: 12)... وفي المجال نفسه  يقول اللاّهوتي الأرثوذكسي اليوناني المعاصر بنايوتيس نيللاس: "شركة سريّة  تربط جسد مريم بجسد المسيح. وكما أنّ جسد المسيح هو في الحقيقة جسد أمّه،  هكذا جسد مريم هو أيضًا جسد ابنها المتألّه. مريم هي أوّل كائن بشري يتّحد  بطريقة صحيحة وحقيقية بالمسيح. لقد لبست حقًّا المسيح. لهذا السبب لم يبق  جسدها في فساد الموت، بل رفعه المسيح الى السماء كعربون لصعود جميع  القدّيسين بأجسادهم الى السماء". 

 ج) انتقال مريم العذراء في الصلوات الليترجيّة
  هذا الإيمان بانتقاله مريم العذراء قد عبّرت عنه الكنيسة في صلواتها  الليترجيّة. نقتطف بعضًا من هذه الصلوات من رتبة عيد رقاد السيّدة في الطقس  البيبزنطي: 
 "أيّتها البتول، لقد أوليتِ الطبيعة جوائز الغلبة إذ  ولدت الإله، ولكنّك خضعتِ لنواميس الطبيعة مماثلة ابنكِ وخالقكِ، ومن ثمّ  متِّ لتنهضي معه الى الأبد".
 "إنّ الملك إله الكلّ قد منحكِ ما يفوق  الطبيعة، لأنّه كما صانكِ في الولادة عذراء، كذلك صان جسدكِ في الرمس بغير  فساد، ومجّدكِ معه بانتقالكِ الإلهيّ، وأولاكِ شرفًا شأن الابن مع أمّه".
  "أمّا في ميلادكِ، يا والدة الإله، فحبل بغير زرع. وأمّا في رقادك فموت  بغير فساد. إنّ في ذلك أعجوبة بعد أعجوبة. إذ كيف العادمة الزواج تغذّي  ابنًا وتلبث طاهرة، أم كيف أمّ الإله تُشَمُّ منها رائحة ثوب الممات؟ فلذلك  نرنّم لك مع الملاك قائلين: السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة"
 "أيتّها النقيّة، إنّ المظالّ السماويّة الإلهيّة قد تقبّلتك كما يليق، بما أنّك سماء حيّة ومنزّهة عن كل وصمة". 

 د) أبعاد انتقال مريم العذراء الى السماء ومعانيه
  ما آمنت به الكنيسة منذ القرون الأولى وعبرّت عنه بطرق متنوّعة في الصلوات  الليترجيّة ومواعظ الآباء، وتحديد العقيدة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة في  موضوع انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها الى المجد السماوي، هو إعلان  للعظائم التي صنعها الله في مريم العذراء، بحسب قولها: "ها منذ الآن  تغبّطني جميع الأجيال، لأنّ القدير صنع بي عظائم، واسمه قدّوس، ورحمته الى  جيل وجيل للّذين يتّقونه" (لو 1: 48- 50). إنّ عظائم الله قد رافقت مريم  العذراء طوال حياتها، وبما أنّ الله هو إله الحياة التي لا نهاية لها، تؤمن  الكنيسة أنّ ما صنعه الله من عظائم لا يتوقّف عند حدود هذه الحياة بل  يمتدّ الى ما بعد الموت. ويستطيع كلّ مؤمن أن يقرأ في مسيرة حياة مريم  العذراء مسيرة إيمانه، وفي مصير مريم العذراء بعد الموت مصير كيانه ومصير  شخصه في نهاية الزمن. 

 الروح القدس أحيا جسد العذراء
  يقول بولس الرسول: "إذا كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من بين الأموات ساكنًا  فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح يسوع من بين الأموات يحيي أيضًا أجسادكم المائتة  بروحه الساكن فيكم" (رو 8: 11).
 انتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها  الى السماء هو نتيجة لعمل الروح القدس فيها. فالروح القدس الذي حلّ عليها  وأحيا جسدها لتصير أمًّا لابن الله هو نفسه يكمّل عمله فيها ويحيي جسدها  المائت وينقله الى المجد السماوي. الروح القدس هو قدرة الله المحيية، وهذه  القدرة لا يوقفها شيء: إنّها حركة دائمة، وديناميّتها تفوق ما يستطيع عقلنا  البشري تصوّره. بهذه القدرة كان يسوع يشفي المرضى ويخرج الشياطين ويقيم  الموتى (راجع لو 4: 18- 19؛ مر 12: 18- 28). وبهذه القدرة قام هو نفسه من  الموت. وبهذه القدرة سيقيم الأموات في الدينونة العامة. ولأنّ مريم العذراء  كانت في جسدها ونفسها مستسلمة استسلامًا تامًّا لعمل الروح القدس، آمن  المسيحيّون منذ القرون الأولى أنّها حصلت حالاً بعد موتها على قيامة الجسد  التي هي مصير كلّ المؤمنين في نهاية الزمن. 
 بهاء القيامة
  الخلاص في الديانة المسيحيّة ليس إنقاذ الإنسان من الخطايا بقدر ما هو  إعادته الى بها الصورة الإلهيّة التي خُلق عليها.. الديانة المسيحيّة هي  ديانة البهاء والمجد، وتلك السمة هي التي تبرّر وجودها وتثّبت صحتّها. فإذا  كان لله وجود، وإذا كان الله قد ظهر لنا في شخص ابنه وكلمته وصورة مجده  يسوع المسيح، فلا بدّ من أن يكون الله إله المجد والبهاء. وهذا ما تعبّر  عنه الكنيسة في اعتقادها بانتقال مريم العذراء. تقول الكنيسة البيزنطية في  إحدى صلوات عيد رقاد السيّدة: "ما أعجب أسرارك أيّتها السيّدة النقيّة،  لأنّك ظهرت عرشًا للعليّ، واليوم قد انتقلت من الأرض الى السماء. فمجدك  وافر البهاء، ويعكس أشعّة المواهب الإلهيّة" (صلاة المساء الكبرى). إنّ  أشعّة المواهب الإلهيّة التي حصلت عليها مريم العذراء تنعكس في حياتها. فهي  السيّدة النقيّة لأنّها "ممتلئة نعمة"، وقد "ظهرت عرشًا للعليّ"، لأنّ ابن  الله سكن فيها، وتكلّلت تلك المواهب "بانتقالها من الأرض الى السماء"،  وظهر فيها مجد الله الوافر البهاء.
 لا يمكننا التنكّر للواقع  والتغاضي عن الخطيئة في العالم. ولكنّ قيامة المسيح هي أيضًا جزء من هذا  الواقع. من قبر المسيح انبعث نور الله، ومع المسيح القائم من بين الأموات  دخل مجد الله العالم، ويعمل كالخمير على تجديده من الداخل. تاريخ العالم  ليس تاريخ معركة مجهولة المصير بين الحقّ والباطل، بل تاريخ ولادة جديدة.  يقول بولس الرسول: "إنّ الخليقة قد أُخضعت للباطل.. إنّما على رجاء أنّ  الخليقة ستُعتَق، هي أيضًا، من عبوديّة الفساد الى حريّة مجد أبناء الله.  فنحن نعلم أنّ الخليقة كلّها معًا تئنّ حتى الآن وتتمخَّض، وليس هي فقط، بل  نحن أيضًا الذين لهم باكورة الروح، نحن أيضًا نئنّ في أنفسنا منتظرين  التبنّي افتداء أجسادنا" (رو 8: 20- 23). نحن من الآن أبناء الله، ولنا  باكورة الروح، ولكنَّ ما نحن عليه سيتجلّى على أتمّ وجه في المجد الخالد،  فيكون عندئذ للجسد المفتدى، القائم، قسط من السعادة كبير، حسب قول بولس  الرسول: " الإنسان الأوّل من الأرض، من التراب، والإنسان الثاني من السماء.  فعلى مثال الترابي يكون الترابيّون، وعلى مثال السماوي يكون السماويّون،  وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي نلبس أيضًا صورة السماوي" (1 كور 15: 47- 49). في  وسط عالمنا لبس المسيح السماوي جسدنا الترابي، وبهذا الجسد ارتبط بعالمنا.  وقيامته الجسديّة لم تفقده ارتباطه بنا، بل بدخوله مجد الآب، صار ارتباطه  بنا أكثر اتّساعًا. ارتفع عن الأرض ليجتذب اليه الجميع (يو 12: 32)، ارتفع  الى السماوات ليملأ مجده جميع الأرض، بحسب قول المزمور: "ارتفع اللهمّ على  السماوات، وليكن مجدك على جميع الأرض" (مز 57: 12؛ راجع أيضًا أف 4: 8-  10). المسيح لم يتمجّد وحده. "فبعد إذ أميت بالجسد، استردّ الحياة بالروح،  وبهذا الروح عينه مضى وبشّر الأرواح المضبوطة في السجن" (1 بط 3: 19)، أي  إنّه نزل الى "الجحيم" مقرّ الأموات حيث كانت نفوس الصدّيقين تنتظر، كفي  سجن، مجيئه الخلاصي وصعودها معه الى السماء، وبشّرها بأنّ عمل الفداء قد  تحقّق، وتمّ الانتصار على الموت. وفي الموضوع عينه يتكلّم إنجيل متّى عن  عامه كسيرين من الأموات مع المسيح: "القبور تفتّحت، وكثيرون من القدّيسين  الراقدة أجسادهم فيها قاموا، وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة  المقدّسة، وتراءوا لكثيرين" (متّى 27: 52- 53).
 إنّ ابن الله الذي  "له مجد الآب من قبل كون العالم" (يو 17: 5) قد تجسّد في أحشاء مريم  العذراء. وبسبب تلك الشركة الروحيّة في المجد والبهاء بين السيّد المسيح  وأمّه، آمنت الكنيسة أنّ مريم العذراء، بعد موتها، شاركت ابنها مجد قيامته  كما شاركته، في تجسده، مجد ظهوره.

 قيامة الأجساد
  جسد الإنسان، في نظر الكتاب المقدّس، ليس سجنًا يجب التخلّص منه للوصول الى  العالم الحقيقي، عالم الأرواح. نظرة الكتاب المقدّس الى الإنسان لا تقوم  على التناقض بين الجسد والروح، بل على التناقض بين الفرد المنعزل المتقون  على ذاته والشخص المنفتح في علائقه على الكون وعلى الآخرين وعلى الله.  والجسد هو ما يتيح للإنسان الحيّ أن يرتبط بعلائق بنّاءة بالكون والآخرين  والله. فالجسد هو إذن الإنسان ذاته من حيث ارتباطه بالعالم الخارجي. لذلك  أيضًا رأى معظم آباء الكنيسة، ولا سيّمَا في الشرق، أنّ التجسّد كان لا بدّ  منه، ولو لم يخطأ الإنسان، وذلك ليكتمل ارتباط الله بالإنسان وارتباط  الإنسان بالله، ونعمة الله التي تعمل في الإنسان تعمل فيه حيث يبني ذاته  ويحقّق كيانه العلائقي، فتجعله في روحه وفي جسده أكثر انفتاحًا على الله  وعلى الآخرين. للنعمة قوّة تغيير وانفتاح، وعملها هو عمل الحياة الإلهيّة  نفسها. كلّ اتصال بالله لا بدّ له من أن يغيّر الإنسان، وإلاّ كان الله  مجرّد وهم ابتكره خيال الإنسان ليكوّن لنفسه ما يتعلّق به في هذه الحياة  المتقلّبة. إلهنا شخص حيّ يحوّل كلّ من يتّصل به، يدخل أعماق الإنسان  ليملأه بحياته الإلهيّة. وقيامة الأجساد هي امتلاء الإنسان من تلك الحياة  الإلهية في كل أبعاد كيانه وفي كل ارتباطاته بالله وبالكون وبالآخرين.
  إيمان الكنيسة بانتقال مريم العذراء بجسدها ونفسها الى السماء هو اعتراف  بأنّ اتّحادها الصميم بالله بجسدها ونفسها، هذا الاتحاد الذي تحقّق لها  بتجسّد ابن الله في أحشائها، كما تحقّق لها أيضًا بأمانتها لمحبّة الله  واستسلامها لعلم الله فيها طوال حياتها، هذا الاتّحاد يستمرّ بعد موتها  باشتراكها في مجد القيامة. فكما تمجّد ابنها وصار مرتبطًا بدخوله مجد الله  بالعالم كلّه، هكذا أيضًا تمجّدت مريم العذراء وصارت مرتبطة بالعالم كلّه.  وما سيحدث لجميع المؤمنين في القيامة العامة، أي ارتباطهم الكامل الممجّد  بالعالم وبالله، قد حدث لمريم العذراء كما حدث لابنها يسوع المسيح لدى  قيامته من بين الأموات.
 ثمّ إنّنا في انتقال مريم العذراء الى المجد  السماوي نقرأ عمل الروح القدس في الإنسان. وكل مؤمن يعرف أنّ مسيرة حياته  هي مسيرة عمل الروح القدس فيه. ومريم هي في الكنيسة رمز عمل الله في كل  مؤمن.

 حول صعود جسد العذراء
 سؤال: 
 كم يوما مكثتها السيدة العذراء في القبر؟
 الجواب: 
  المعروف, نقلا عن كتب الآباء السابقين, أن العذراء مريم كانت قد أقامت مع  القديس يوحنا الرسول في بيته, بناء علي وصية مخلصنا يسوع المسيح إلي أمه  العذراء الطوباوية, وهو علي الصليب كما يروي الأنجيل المقدس علي يد القديس  يوحنا الحبيب: 
 فلما رأي يسوع أمه والتلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا قال  لأمه: يا امرأة, هوذا ابنك, ثم قال للتلميذ: هذه أمك. ومن تلك الساعة  أخذها التلميذ إلي بيته. (يوحنا19: 26, 27). 
 إذن كان بيت القديس  يوحنا الرسول هو مقر إقامة العذراء مريم منذ أن تسلمها يوحنا كوصية معلمه  وسيده, ذلك أن يوسف كان قد توفي قبل ذلك بكثير, ولم يكن للعذراء أحد آخر  غير الرب يسوع. والمعروف في التقليد أن العذراء كانت كثيرا ما تتبع السيد  المسيح في رحلاته وتنقلاته أثناء خدمته في المدة التي بدأت ببلوغه الثلاثين  من عمره في التجسد إلي يوم صلبه. وكانت في بعض الأحايين تتنحي مكانا  قريبا, وتصلي في خلوة. ومن بين تلك الأماكن المغارة التي أقيمت عليها  الكنيسة المعروفة باسم العذراء مريم في مدينة صيدا بلبنان.
 انظر كتاب امرأة من لبنان - الأنبا غريغوريوس - الموسوعة جزء14 في تفسير إنجيلي متي ومرقس ص180. 
  ومع أن بيت الرسول يوحنا كان مقرها الدائم بعد صلب المسيح وبعد قيامته من  بين الأموات, غير أنها كانت تخرج دائما وتذهب إلي قبر ابنها وحبيبها وتصلي  هناك, أحيانا وحيدة, وأحيانا تصحبها صويحباتها من البنات الأبكار اللائي  تبعنها واتخذنها رائدة لهن, وهن (عذاري جبل الزيتون) ومن هذه الزمرة  المقدسة تألفت أول جماعة من المتبتلات الطاهرات, أي أن العذراء مريم هي  مؤسسة (نظام العذاري), وظل هذا النظام قائما طوال العصور الأولي, سابقا علي  نظام الشكل الرهباني, وكان للعذاري في الكنيسة مكان مخصص لهن عرف بخورس  العذاري كما تدلنا علي ذلك الدسقولية أي تعاليم الرسل (باب10, باب35) وكتب  الكنيسة القديمة, وكتابات الآباء الأولين, وكتب المؤرخين القدامي, ومن  بينهم القديس كيرلس رئيس أساقفة أورشليم. 
 ولذلك لا نستطيع أن نحصي  الأيام التي قضتها العذراء في القبر المقدس والمجيد, ولكن آباء الكنيسة  يقولون إنها قضت في بيت يوحنا نحو أربع عشرة سنة (السنكسار تحت16 من مسري).
  ولذلك فإن يوحنا الحبيب لم يذهب بعيدا عن أورشليم قبل نياحة العذراء مريم  وانتقالها إلي الأخدار السمائية. ولكن العذراء مريم هي التي ذهبت إلي مدينة  برطس لإنقاذ القديس متياس الرسول (أعمال الرسل 1: 23-26), فقد كان سجينا  هناك, فصلت العذراء صلاتها المعروفة بالصلاة حالة الحديد فذاب الحديد  المصنوعة منه السلاسل التي كان مقيدا بها, المتاريس والمغالق وخرج القديس  متياس, فآمن أهل المدينة, وتعيد الكنيسة لهذه المعجزة والحادثة في اليوم  الحادي والعشرين من شهر بؤونة (ويقع حاليا في يوم 28يونية). 
 فيما  عدا هذه الرحلة إلي تلك المدينة, والتي أنقذت فيها العذراء بصلواتها متياس  الرسول من سجنه, لا تدلنا مصادرنا الكنسية علي مناسبة أخري تركت فيها  العذراء, مدينة أورشليم القدس, إلا حينما حملها الرب يسوع المسيح علي  السحب, وجاء بها إلي مصر لتدشين كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بجبل قسقام والتي  أقيم حولها فيما بعد الدير المعروف بدير العذراء بالمحرق, وتعيد الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية في مصر في الأقاليم التابعة للكرازة المرقسية, لهذه المناسبة  أي لتدشين كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بدير العذراء بالمحرق في اليوم السادس من  هاتور. ولقد نزل المسيح له المجد من السماء لهذا الغرض وصحبه رؤساء  الملائكة والملائكة, كما حملت السحب الآباء الرسل المنتقلين منهم والأحياء  ليكونوا في شرف خدمة سيدهم ومعلمهم وربهم, الذي شاء بهذا التدشين أن يرد  اعتبار العذراء التي أهانها اليهود بعد قيامته من بين الأموات بأكثر مما  صنعوا قبل ذلك. 

 سؤال: هل صعدت بجسدها كما صعد إيليا وأخنوخ؟
 الرد: 
   صعود جسد العذراء مريم كان ذلك بعد موتها, وهنا يختلف أمر هذا الصعود عن  صعود إيليا النبي. فإيليا صعد حيا بجسده إلي السماء, في مركبة من نار وخيل  من نار (2الملوك 2: 11) وأما أخنوخ فلم يوجد لأن الله أخذه (التكوين5: 24),  (العبرانيين11: 5). فإيليا وأخنوخ لم يموتا بعد, لكن العذراء مريم ماتت,  ودفنوها في الجثسمانية لكن الملائكة حملت جسدها بعد موتها وصعدت به إلي  السماء, بعد ثلاثة أيام من موتها, ولذلك فإن الكنيسة تعيد لموت العذراء  ولصعود جسدها بعيدين منفصلين, فتعيد لموت العذراء في 21من طوبة, بينما تعيد  لصعود جسدها في16مسري. 

 سؤال: هل العذراء جالسة عن يمين السيد المسيح الآن أم هي في موضع الانتظار؟
 الرد: 
  جسد العذراء قد رفع إلي السماء تكريما له, وهو محفوظ في السماء في الفردوس  بمفرده, إلي يوم القيامة العامة (عن ميمر للقديس كيرلس الأول عمود  الإيمان). 

 سؤال: هل هناك إثبات من العهد الجديد عن صعود جسد السيدة العذراء بخلاف المذكور فى السنكسار.
 الرد: 
  ليس بالطبع ما يثبت ذلك في الكتاب المقدس لأن موت السيدة العذراء, وصعود  جسدها بعد ذلك, حدث بعد كتابة آخر سفر في العهد الجديد. والكتاب أيضا لم  يذكر شيئا عن موت أو استشهاد أكثر الآباء الرسل القديسين, فلم يتكلم بشئ عن  قطع رأس بولس, أو صلب بطرس, أو أندراوس أوكيف انتهت حياة فيلبس, أو متي,  أو توما, أو يوحنا, أو يعقوب الصغير, أو لباوس, أو سمعان القانوي, أو  برثولماوس, أو يهوذا (ليس الأسخريوطي), أو متياس. إن الكتاب تحدث عن موت  رسولين فقط وهما يهوذا الإسخريوطي (مت527)، ويعقوب بن زبدي أخو يوحنا  (أع12: 2), (أع1: 18)
 لكن تاريخ الكنيسة بعد الكتاب المقدس هو الذي  سجل الأحداث التي لم يسجلها الكتاب المقدس, ولهذا فإن الكنيسة رتبت في طقوس  القداس قراءة كتاب تراجم القديسين والشهداء (وهو السنكسار) بعد قراءة سفر  الأعمال مباشرة لأنه امتداد له في تسجيل تاريخ الكنيسة. 
 علي أن  حقيقة صعود جسد السيدة العذراء حقيقة معترف بها, منذ أقدم عصور الكنيسة  وعند جميع الكنائس الرسولية, لأنها تقليد رسولي عن القديس يوحنا الرسول  الذي شهد كل تفاصيل حياة السيدة العذراء وموتها, وصعود جسدها إلي السماء,  كذلك هي رواية سائر الرسل الذين حملتهم سحب السماء, بأمر الروح القدس  ليشاهدوا والدة الإله مريم في انتقالها من هذا العالم الزائل, ورووا هذه  الواقعة للمؤمنين في جميع هذه البلاد التي كرزوا فيها, فذاع النبأ في  الكنيسة الأولي, وصار تقليدا رسوليا في جميع الكنائس الرسولية, منذ العصر  الرسولي الأولي. وقد سجل آباء الكنيسة هذا التقليد في كتب الكنيسة ومنها  السنكسار. 

 سؤال: لماذا لم تصعد بجسدها حية كما صعد إيليا وأخنوخ؟
 الرد: 
  ماتت أولا ثم أصعد جسدها بعد ذلك علي أيدي الملائكة, فلأنه كان ينبغي أولا  أن تموت كموت البشر, فقد وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة واحدة (عب9: 27). 
  حقا إن أخنوخ نقل بجسده (تك5: 24) وكذلك صعد إيليا في العاصفة إلي السماء  وهو في الجسد (2مل2: 11) لكن هذين القديسين لابد أن ينزلا إلي الأرض مرة  أخري ويموتا, ويري بعض اللاهوتيين أنهما سيموتان شهيدين في حكم الدجال  (رؤ11: 7) فلا استثناء في قضية الموت, إن إنسان يحيا ولا يري الموت؟ أن  ينجي نفسه من يد الهاوية (القبر)؟, (مز89: 48). 

 جاء في  مقال للبابا ثيؤدوسيوس الإسكندري (حوالي عام 567م) بالقبطية البحيرية عن  "نياحة مريم"، أنها واجهت حزن الرسل على موتها بالسؤال التالي: "أليس مكتوب  أن كل جسد يلزم أن يذوق الموت هكذا يليق بي أن أعود إلى الأرض ككل سكان  الأرض!".
 كما يقدم النص السابق تعليلا أخر لموتها إلا وهو تأكيد  حقيقة التجسد، فقد أورد حديثا للسيد المسيح مع أمه، يقول فيه: "كنت أود ألا  تذوقي الموت، بل تعبرين إلى السماوات مثل أخنوخ وإيليا، لكن حتى هذين يلزم  لأن يذوقا الموت. فلو حققت هذا معك لظن الأشرار أنك مجرد قوة نزلت من  السماء وأن ما تحقق من تدبير (التجسد) لم يكن إلا مظهرا..."

 سؤال: ما الحكمة في أن صعود جسدها بعد موتها؟
 الرد: 
  لقد صعد جسد العذراء بعد موتها لأسباب لا ندعي معرفتها، ولعل فيها أن الله  أراد أن يكرم هذا التابوت المقدس, الذي حل فيه الكلمة المتجسدة, فرفعه إلي  مكان الكرامة والقداسة, إلي السماء إلي فردوس النعيم.
 تذكار نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء (21 طوبة).
 تذكار صعود جسد والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء (16 مسرى).






















=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 

كل سنة وانتم طيبون 


























=​


----------

